#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Семь смертных грехов.

## Вадим Асадулин

Я врач-исследователь и не исповедую ни одну из религий. 
Вопрос к буддистам, что является грехом? Меня это интересует с позиций биохимии и дальнейшего развития болезней, соответственно, и их лечения.
Вот одна из концепций современной биологии.
Семь смертных грехов оправданы с биологической точки зрения. 2007. 
Исследования показали: в основе всех человеческих пороков лежат простые химические реакции, происходящие в организме. Вот перечень всем известных грехов - гордыня, жадность, зависть, злоба, похоть, лень, чревоугодие. Но мало кто знает, что он не опирается на библейские тексты. Этот «набор» стали считать общепринятым только с XIII века, когда христианский теолог Фома Аквинский слегка его переписал. Конкретные пороки были выделены из всех прочих не потому, что они самые тяжкие, а потому, что влекут за собой другие грехи.
Но возможно ли ни разу не поддаться этим искушениям? Испанский биолог Джон Медина в своей книге «Ген и семь смертных грехов» считает, что сопротивляться грехам бесполезно, потому что в наших проступках ощущаются отголоски животных инстинктов, которые и по сей день живут в человеческом сознании.
Лень. 
По мнению Медины, у каждого человека есть что-то вроде сознания-будильника, работающего как часы и посылающего нам сигналы из мозга. И именно этот внутренний будильник составляет нам расписание, по которому должен жить наш организм. А сама программа, включающая и выключающая «звонок», записана в генах. Поэтому они - гены - и несут всю ответственность за наше нежелание работать, праздность или уныние.
Да и вообще без лени долго не проживешь. Людям просто необходимо время от времени баловать себя бездельем, чтобы «перезарядить свои батареи». Каждый из нас может вспомнить случаи, когда плодотворные идеи и решения приходили в наши головы в те моменты, когда мы полностью отрешались от напряженной работы по их поиску.
Социологические исследования немецкого профессора Питера Акста показали, что лентяи и бездельники часто живут дольше и работают, когда захотят, лучше. Кто-то из них даже становятся гениями. «Те, кто умеет бездельничать по-настоящему, многого достигают, - считает кандидат психологических наук Алексей МИРОНОВ.- Вспомните Илью Муромца: 33 года провалялся на печи, а потом встал и совершил много подвигов. А если перегружаться, то можно и умереть». 
Чревоугодие (обжорство).
Голод, по убеждению ученого, является ощущением, появляющимся у нас, когда человеческий организм начинает испытывать недостаток энергии. А к греховному поглощению яств нас подталкивают находящиеся в носу и на языке вкусовые рецепторы и гормон лептин. 
Лептин отвечает за аппетит человека и находится в постоянном контакте с одним из отделов головного мозга - гипоталамусом. Эта зона нашего серого вещества действует в качестве сигнальной сирены и незамедлительно извещает нас, как только организму не хватает энергии и необходимо подкрепиться. Что-то вроде условного сигнала Павлова для людей. Обжорство не приносит существенного вреда никому, кроме самого любителя поесть.
Гнев.
Лучшим генетическим объяснением этого греха являются эксперименты с близнецами, проведенные учеными-биологами. Обнаружено: если один из братьев злобен, то с высокой степенью вероятности можно утверждать, что и другой тоже будет агрессивным. Значит, гнев - в генах. Более того, изначально заложен. У одних в большей, у других в меньшей степени. 
«Существует своеобразная неврологическая трасса, связывающая отдел мозга амигдала с гипоталамусом, - поясняет Медина. - Она отвечает за направление импульсов в другие части головного мозга, для передачи в них информации об агрессивном поведении. И этот биологический «код гнева» передается из поколения в поколение». 
Зачем? В первобытном обществе такого вопроса и не возникло бы. Только животная злость помогала выжить в жесткой конкурентной борьбе. Со временем у людей развились области мозга - его передние отделы, отвечающие за подавление агрессии и контроль таких эмоций, как гнев и ярость. Но не настолько, чтобы совсем их подавить. То есть природа неспроста оставила нам способность гневаться и злиться. Белые и пушистые, как правило, проигрывают агрессорам и редко становятся лидерами. Впадать в ярость иногда полезно, хотя бы для защиты собственных интересов.
Алчность (жадность).
С психологической точки зрения жадность - это навязчивая, но естественная борьба за право собственности, когда это право у тебя отнимают. Никому не удалось выделить конкретный отдел головного мозга, непосредственно отвечающий за жадность. А гены, определяющие два фактора, лежащие в основе этого греха, - страх и беспокойство, были выявлены. Доктор Медина указывает на пять основных отделов головного мозга, отвечающих за появление «жадных» чувств: таламус, амигдала, гиппокамп, кора головного мозга и миндалевидное тело.
Последние эксперименты исследователей из Нью-Йоркского университета не только подтвердили предположение испанского ученого, но и уточнили местонахождение «центров скупости». Они выяснили, какой участок человеческого мозга возбуждается в предчувствии денежного вознаграждения. Наблюдая за мозговой деятельностью добровольцев, участвовавших в реальной компьютерной игре на деньги в лабораторных условиях, исследователи заметили: при появлении признаков выигрыша усиливается приток обогащенной кислородом крови к участку под названием нуклеус аккумбенс. Когда игроку грозил проигрыш, такого явления не наблюдалось. Нет ничего странного в том, что ты не хочешь ни с кем делиться всем своим нажитым и заработанным.
Зависть.
Зависть и подобные ей переживания, как правило, не вызывают никаких активных действий. Это внутренние чувства. Опасно, когда они переходят в агрессивную стадию. «Зависть возникла в ходе эволюции как биологически необходимая реакция нашего сознания на различия между отдельными людьми в степени их эволюционной «продвинутости», - говорит старший научный сотрудник Центра генетических исследований Ирина ЮРЬЕВА.
- Ведь в зависти есть элемент мотивации: ты завидуешь, и это толкает тебя на новые свершения, новые достижения. А ревность позволяет отстоять свое право на объект любви или добиться его. И если без зависти ты бы и с места не сдвинулся, то, завидуя, ты горы готов свернуть».
Высокомерие (гордость).
Библейский грех высокомерия - доказательство типичного чувства неполноценности человека. Доктор Медина отмечает, что этот недостаток зависит от нашей способности к обучению и принятию всего нового. А корень этого греха кроется в одном из генов, названном CaM-kII. Он, по мнению ученого, возбуждает наши амбиции и надменность.
Кроме того, психологи утверждают, что гордость и чувство собственного достоинства являются важнейшими составляющими ощущения того, что человек проживает счастливую и успешную жизнь.
Похоть (сладострастие, блуд, распутство).
По утверждению Медины, причины греха, связанного с сексуальной активностью, кроются в специальных отделах мозга, в действии почти тридцати различных биохимических механизмов и более сотни специальных генов, отвечающих за этот процесс.
Действительно, еще в конце ХХ века ученые точно установили, что интимная жизнь буквально пропитана особыми химическими реактивами. Вещество допамин рождает сексуальные фантазии. 
Серотонин заставляет людей испытывать сладостное томление в предвкушении интимной близости, во время и после нее. Гормон альфа-меланоцит, который вырабатывается гипофизом, возбуждает половые органы. Гормон окситоцин вызывает у партнеров непреодолимое желание ласкать друг друга и доводит до упоительных судорог при оргазме. Гормон эстроген, который вырабатывается яичниками у женщин, вызывает влечение. И, наконец, гормон тестостерон, без которого соитие было бы невозможно. У мужчин он вырабатывается в яичках, а у женщин - в яичниках. Настоящая биохимическая лаборатория внутри каждого из нас! И закрыть ее невозможно, как не остановить движение планет вокруг Солнца. В нас присутствует здоровый инстинкт передавать свои гены следующему поколению. Можно ли после этого считать похоть грехом?
Несмотря на то, что ученые оправдали все семь грехов, все-таки хочется знать: какой же из пороков самый-самый плохой? Оказалось, гнев, влекущий за собой жестокость. Это показало недавнее исследование, проведенное по заказу телекомпании ВВС. Пять тысяч опрошенных британцев сошлись в одном мнении: прежняя концепция семи смертных грехов безнадежно устарела. Опрос показал, что жестокость регулярно проявляют почти 80 процентов опрошенных. Чревоугодничают, завидуют и гордятся сверх меры - две трети. А половина - похотливы, ленивы и алчны.
Также в результате опроса был составлен новый список грехов. Из старого в него вошло только сладострастие и то под видом прелюбодеяния. (Хотя в ходе дискуссии ведущий британский философ профессор Саймон Блэкбурн предлагал вычеркнуть сладострастие, считая его добродетелью, способствующей продолжению жизни.) Далее следуют фанатизм, нечестность, лицемерие, жадность и эгоизм.
А сотни лет назад, когда греческий монах-теолог Эвагриус из Понта составлял список из худших человеческих страстей, самым вредным качеством характера считалась гордыня.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ СПЕЦИАЛИСТА.
Так можно оправдать любого негодяя.
Кандидат философских наук, старший научный сотрудник Российского государственного гуманитарного университета Леонид КАРАСЕВ:
- Семь смертных грехов - это продукт позднейшего осмысления библейской традиции. И цифра 7 условна. Если мы говорим о христианстве, о православии, то ближе и понятнее опираться на Христовы заповеди.
Что касается словосочетания «грехи смертные», то существует расхожее мнение, что за «плохое поведение» преступника наказывают смертной казнью. Но значение слова «смертные» гораздо глубже. Ими считаются те грехи, которые не покрываются смертью человека, а остаются с ним и после того, как он перейдет в мир иной, и где ему придется отвечать за них по всей строгости.
Наконец, важно, что и сами грехи неодинаковы по своему смыслу. Одни грехи - это проступки человека перед людьми, другие - перед Богом. Убийство - с современной точки зрения самое тяжкое прегрешение - это грех человека перед человеком. А вроде как безобидная гордыня - это вызов Богу, и потому раньше она считалась самым тяжким из грехов. То же самое относится и к унынию, которое также считается серьезным проступком, потому что это опять-таки грех перед Всевышним. Оно противоречит главному настрою верующего человека: впереди, после смерти, его ждет радость, и поэтому хандра, апатия означают неверие.
А к теории профессора Медины, который сводит все к биохимии человека, я отношусь отрицательно. Выходит, человек ни за что не несет ответственности. Но ведь в древности человек был точно таким же, с той же биохимией, и именно против его естественных склонностей и встал нравственный или божественный закон. Если сегодняшнее человечество кое-что узнало о своей биологической природе, то это вовсе не означает, что люди могут спокойно заниматься тем, что стало предметом осуждения еще тысячи лет назад, когда о слове "биология" никто еще и не слыхивал.
Источник: vip.azart777.com
Читать эту статью на английском: Seven deadly sins are justified from a biological point of view 
http://www.yoki.ru/social/religion/0...007/42179-7-0/

----------

Светлана Туманова (30.12.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Вопрос к буддистам, что является грехом? Меня это интересует с позиций биохимии и дальнейшего развития болезней, соответственно, и их лечения.


Грехом является совершение действия, которое влечет за собой нежелательные последствия даже в отдаленной перспективе. Иными словами грех - это тщетность усилий по прекращению собственных (индивидуальных) страданий. 

Медицинские последствия, думаю, Вам должны быть более понятны, чем буддистам, но на вскидку: психозы и неврозы, возникающие на почве разочарований и ощущения собственного бессилия, страхи... С биохимией страхов даже школьнику все известно, а с биохимией разочарования не смогу помочь...  :Smilie:

----------

Вадим Асадулин (29.10.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> с биохимией разочарования не смогу помочь...


Видимо, снижение количества эндорфинов, окситоцина, серотонина и пр..
Любой из гормонов или трансмиттеров м. б. как в избытке, так и в недостатке.

----------

Pavel (01.11.2010)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я врач-исследователь и не исповедую ни одну из религий. 
> Вопрос к буддистам, что является грехом? Меня это интересует с позиций биохимии и дальнейшего развития болезней, соответственно, и их лечения.
> Вот одна из концепций современной биологии.


С точки зрения биохимии грехов нет. С этой точки зрения и человек, всего лишь набор химических реакций. Собственно, буддизм так не считает, так что вы хотите конкретно?
Детально разбирать бред испанского ученого нет времени. Такая каша.

----------

Joy (30.10.2010), Tseten (29.10.2010), Zom (29.10.2010), Аня Приходящая (26.12.2010), Дондог (04.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2010), Юндрун Топден (29.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Тибетская медицина является частью Учения Будды, изучая ее можно понять как дурные поступки и аффекты влияют на состояние тела как в этой жизни так и в других.

----------

Joy (30.10.2010), Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010), Юндрун Топден (29.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Вопрос к буддистам, что является грехом? Меня это интересует с позиций биохимии и дальнейшего развития болезней, соответственно, и их лечения.
> Вот одна из концепций современной биологии.


А что биохимия говорит о дальнейшем попадании в ад? Чем, собственно говоря, и опасны смертные грехи в христианстве, а совсем не ухудшением качества *в этой жизни*.

Подобные попытки гармонию алгеброй измерить, всегда вызывали у меня удивление. Как можно всерьёз с биохимией пытаться залезть в область веры?

----------

Joy (30.10.2010), Raudex (31.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (29.10.2010), Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010), Ната (07.01.2011), Сергей Хос (29.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2010), Юндрун Топден (29.10.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Я врач-исследователь и не исповедую ни одну из религий.\\\
Корнем тибетской медицины является именно "религия". Как можно заниматься ТМ будучи вне религии?

\\\Вопрос к буддистам, что является грехом? Меня это интересует с позиций биохимии и дальнейшего развития болезней, соответственно, и их лечения.\\\
"Грехом" для целей лечения является любое отклонение от гармонии, поскольку таковое дестабилизирует равновесие.
Да и не только это, там много всего, это просто - основа.
А испанский ученый действительно смешал все в кашу.

----------

Vega (30.10.2010), Вадим Асадулин (30.10.2010), Дондог (29.04.2011)

----------


## Ostrbor

Я не осилил всю статью. Слишком много "считает", "по его мнению", чтобы статья была связана с наукой. Лично я, читая научно-популярную литературу, ожидаю факты, а не домыслы. Зачем говорить о своих предположениях? Поставь задачу, проверь ее и расскажи о фактах. Это ценные знания. А домыслы... На самом деле, может быть все, что угодно.

----------

Raudex (31.10.2010), Vega (30.10.2010), Вадим Асадулин (30.10.2010), Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010)

----------


## Бо

"Дайте мне таблетки от жадности. Да побольше, побольше!" (с).

----------


## Ollerus

грех - действие, основанное на неведении, основная причина страданий. негативная карма, нежелательные последствия, неправильные действия. 
с позиции биохимии тут ничего не ловится, биохимия может исследовать более простые процессы. с позиции психологии, нейрофизиологии, генетики возможно что то и можно понять, но это понимание глубоким не будет

----------

Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010), Содпа Тхарчен (30.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> "Дайте мне таблетки от жадности. Да побольше, побольше!" (с).


Ну чего все навалились? А вдруг и правда человек придумает таблетку святости!?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Я не осилил всю статью. Слишком много "считает", "по его мнению", чтобы статья была связана с наукой. Лично я, читая научно-популярную литературу, ожидаю факты, а не домыслы. Зачем говорить о своих предположениях? Поставь задачу, проверь ее и расскажи о фактах. Это ценные знания. А домыслы... На самом деле, может быть все, что угодно.


Начнем с детства. Просьба осилить статью до конца или сразу признаться также, что не осилил. Постараюсь изложить научные факты.
Чтоб не было много для неокрепших умов буду дозировать сообщения. 
Итак, окситоцин.

Биохимические основы любви закладываются в младенчестве. 
Автор: Александр Марков. 
http://www.scorcher.ru/journal/art/n...tid_socium.php
Психологи давно предполагали, что первые месяцы после рождения ребенка особенно важны для развития способностей к полноценному общению, любви и дружбе, формированию устойчивых социальных связей. Теперь эта гипотеза получила прямые биохимические подтверждения.
Дети, лишенные контакта с родителями сразу после рождения, рискуют на всю жизнь остаться ущербными в эмоциональном, психическом и социальном отношении. Даже обретение новой полноценной семьи и любящих приемных родителей не гарантирует полной реабилитации, если ребенок провел первые 1-2 года жизни в приюте. ...
Оказалось, что у «домашних» детей после общения с мамой уровень окситоцина заметно повышается, тогда как совместная игра с незнакомой женщиной такого эффекта не вызывает. У бывших сирот окситоцин не повышался ни от контакта с приемной матерью, ни от общения с незнакомкой.
Эти печальные результаты показывают, что способность радоваться общению с близким человеком, по-видимому, формируется в первые месяцы жизни. Малыши, лишенные в течение этого критического периода самого главного — контакта с родителями, — могут на всю жизнь остаться эмоционально обедненными, им будет трудно адаптироваться в обществе и создать полноценную семью.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> \\\Я врач-исследователь и не исповедую ни одну из религий.\\\
> Корнем тибетской медицины является именно "религия". Как можно заниматься ТМ будучи вне религии?
> 
> \\\Вопрос к буддистам, что является грехом? Меня это интересует с позиций биохимии и дальнейшего развития болезней, соответственно, и их лечения.\\\
> "Грехом" для целей лечения является любое отклонение от гармонии, поскольку таковое дестабилизирует равновесие.
> Да и не только это, там много всего, это просто - основа.
> А испанский ученый действительно смешал все в кашу.


Можно, заниматься Тибетской Медициной и быть вне религии, когда есть знания. А религия нужна, когда их недостаточно.
Рекомендую почитать: Клиффорд Терри
Демоны нашего ума: алмаз исцеления

http://dharma.ru/details-book.php?0101-budd

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Психологи давно предполагали, что первые месяцы после рождения ребенка особенно важны для развития способностей к полноценному общению, любви и дружбе, формированию устойчивых социальных связей. Теперь эта гипотеза получила прямые биохимические подтверждения.


Помнится на момент открытия электричества все привязывали к нему. У Вас - биохимия. Тоже хорошо. 

Но, боюсь, биохимической формулы греха Вам бы даже Будда не выдал

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Подобные попытки гармонию алгеброй измерить, всегда вызывали у меня удивление. Как можно всерьёз с биохимией пытаться залезть в область веры?


Бханте, вот Вы ж знающий человек. А вообще в буддизме есть понятие греха, такого как в христианстве? А то со всей этой свободой выбора попадать в ады или просветляться у меня возникли сомнения

----------


## АлександрГТ

Вадим Асадулин
\\\Биохимические основы любви закладываются в младенчестве. \\\
И остальное по поводу детства: +1, все верно.

\\\Можно, заниматься Тибетской Медициной и быть вне религии, когда есть знания. А религия нужна, когда их недостаточно.\\\
Вадим, мой вопрос был без "подкола", это был просто вопрос. Насколько я смог узнать (а я знаю в этом очень мало, практически ничего, но пробую сейчас узнать больше) корень ТМ - именно "религия", причем, что интересно - во многом это скорее бон, а не буддизм (могу ошибаться). ТМ же без корня - это очень урезанная и обедненная ТМ. Я понимаю неверно?

\\\А религия нужна, когда их недостаточно.\\\
Не смогу с этим согласиться. Потому что принятие такой точки зрения может значить только одно: "религия" сама по себе не имеет никакой ценности, ни в какой области, то есть она не более чем цветной фантик для игрушек. А ведь это далеко не так.

\\\Рекомендую почитать: Клиффорд Терри\\\
Ссылка не работает, дадите верную?

Артем Тараненко
\\\Ну чего все навалились?\\\
А действительно, чего? И при чем тут таблетки святости и алгебра гармонии? Если прочитать сабж без эмоций и навешивания своих собственных шаблонов, то вопрос-то вполне ясен: грехи (в терминологии христианства) формируют биохимию тела (берем только этот кусок, обо всем остальном в сабже речи нет) - и это действительно верно, испанец хоть и смешал все в несъедобную кашу, но основа у него верна. Вадим спрашивает: если в христианстве что такое грех понятно и расписано, то что в будизме считается "грехом"? - это чтобы понять истоки формирования биохимии (тела) со стороны - буддизма. Простой и ясный вопрос, на мой взгляд.

\\\А вообще в буддизме есть понятие греха, такого как в христианстве? \\\
Прямого понятия нет, а по сути есть прямые соответствия - собственно так и должно быть.

----------

Vega (30.10.2010), Вадим Асадулин (30.10.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Оказалось, что у «домашних» детей после общения с мамой уровень окситоцина заметно повышается, тогда как совместная игра с незнакомой женщиной такого эффекта не вызывает. У бывших сирот окситоцин не повышался ни от контакта с приемной матерью, ни от общения с незнакомкой.
> Эти печальные результаты показывают, что способность радоваться общению с близким человеком, по-видимому, формируется в первые месяцы жизни. Малыши, лишенные в течение этого критического периода самого главного — контакта с родителями, — могут на всю жизнь остаться эмоционально обедненными, им будет трудно адаптироваться в обществе и создать полноценную семью.


Если человек = биохимия, то введение окситоцина должно делать его счастливым, так ли это?

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Если человек = биохимия, то введение окситоцина должно делать его счастливым, так ли это?\\\
Насчет окситоцина не знаю, а опытов по искусственному повышению уровня других ферментов - достаточно. С неизменным результатом - счастье форева. Кстати, измеряли и показатели в состоянии медитации, без химвоздействия - так биохим тела менялся в сторону - счастья.
Только вопрос в том, что человек - это не только биохимия. Биохимия - это тело.

----------

Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010)

----------


## Neroli

Я спросила потому что окситоцин "любимый" гормон роддомов, и я с ним знакома не по наслышке. А счастья нет.  :Frown:

----------

Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

Ну так не окситоцином же единым... )
Нет не счастья - нет соответствия желаний и реальности. А это сильно разное )

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А действительно, чего? И при чем тут таблетки святости и алгебра гармонии? Если прочитать сабж без эмоций и навешивания своих собственных шаблонов, то вопрос-то вполне ясен: грехи (в терминологии христианства) формируют биохимию тела (берем только этот кусок, обо всем остальном в сабже речи нет) - и это действительно верно, испанец хоть и смешал все в несъедобную кашу, но основа у него верна. Вадим спрашивает: если в христианстве что такое грех понятно и расписано, то что в будизме считается "грехом"? - это чтобы понять истоки формирования биохимии (тела) со стороны - буддизма. Простой и ясный вопрос, на мой взгляд.


Не, я ж не против! Потом Вадим заинтересуется биохимией других существ и сможет трансформировать их в людей. Ведь наши омрачения приводят нас и к другим формам рождения. Начнем с животных. А как только их трансформируем, так раз и таблетка для людей уже готова. ну или ген какой подправленный.  :Smilie:

----------

Вадим Асадулин (30.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если человек = биохимия, то введение окситоцина должно делать его счастливым, так ли это?


Кроме окситоцина есть еще столько веществ, делающих людей счастливыми, но пропаганда их на БФ запрещена  :Smilie: 

Правда счастье - не есть освобождение от страдания.  :Smilie:  Это несколько разные вещи

----------

Ho Shim (31.10.2010), Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Этимология:

ГРЕХ — общеслав., от _грети_, ст.-слав. _грехъ_ = “нечто жгущее, мучающее, вызывающее сомнение”; сравн. санскр. _garh_ = “обвинять, порицать, упрекать, быть виноватым”.

Из Вики:




> *Понятие греха в дхармических религиях*
> 
> В традиции многих дхармических религий (индуизм, джайнизм, буддизм) учение кармы отражает специфическое понятие греха для этих верований. Здесь грех — категория менее социальная и более субъективная, является более общим понятием и зачастую обозначает любой поступок, отягчающий карму индивида. Череда перерождений напрямую зависит от совокупности плохих и хороших поступков субъекта (понятие о воздаянии). Грех в данном случае — не нарушение воли божества, а нарушение универсального закона (дхармы), единого и непреложного для всех существ.


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Грех

Кроме того, в христ-ве выделяют также оппозиции/искупления для семи смертных грехов:

1) гордыня — смирение;
2) сребролюбие — нелюбостяжание;
3) блуд — целомудрие;
4) гнев — кротость;
5) чревоугодие — воздержание;
6) зависть — доброжелательство;
7) уныние — упование.

Наконец, не стоит, по мне путать локальное блаженство/наслаждение (переживаемое не только от химии и/или добродетельного поступка, но, как патология, даже от свершения преступлений) и счастье в буддийском понимании: внутренний неколебимый покой (т.е. *покой ума*, а не некие экстатические состояния/выбросы) и высшее счастье -- нирвана.

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

И я опять про баню, если можно.

Эта единая самовозникшая мудрость
Есть Единственный Сын Всех Будд!
Пустотное тигле, совершающее все действия, -
Это семя Самантабхадры!
Все возникает из него и там же освобождается!

Я бы предложил сразу заняться биохимией пустотного тигле. Тогда при сравнении будут видны сразу все изъяны биохимии любого живого существа и сразу станет ясно куда двигаться в каждом конкретном случае.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Можно, заниматься Тибетской Медициной и быть вне религии, когда есть знания. А религия нужна, когда их недостаточно.
> Рекомендую почитать: Клиффорд Терри
> Демоны нашего ума: алмаз исцеления
> 
> http://dharma.ru/details-book.php?0101-budd


Учение Будды это не религия. Для того чтобы заниматься тибетской медициной нужно практиковать Дхарму. Обычно эмчи практикуют Будду Медицины. 
Знания, полученный благодаря практике Дхармы, несравнимо превосходят знания современной науки  :Smilie:

----------

Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> И я опять про баню, если можно.
> 
> Эта единая самовозникшая мудрость
> Есть Единственный Сын Всех Будд!
> Пустотное тигле, совершающее все действия, -
> Это семя Самантабхадры!
> Все возникает из него и там же освобождается!
> 
> Я бы предложил сразу заняться биохимией пустотного тигле. Тогда при сравнении будут видны сразу все изъяны биохимии любого живого существа и сразу станет ясно куда двигаться в каждом конкретном случае.


Вон в Китае то ж сначала с ртути начинали а закончили внутренней алхимией  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вон в Китае то ж сначала с ртути начинали а закончили внутренней алхимией


Суета сует, все суета.  :Smilie: 

Мой любимый пример - хакеры сновидений, перелопатившие тысячи снов разных людей, чтобы составить карту сновиденного пространства. А всего-то надо было прочесть Джамгона Конгтрула. Там все написано. Теперь уже даже русским по-белому  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Обычно у таких хакеров крышу сносит  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Да ладно.  :Smilie:  Половина таких и аналогичных хакеров составляет корпус русских буддистов.  :Smilie:  Андрей, ну неужели по молодости ни разу эзотерикой не баловался?  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Что касается медицины отдельно от внутренней работы на своим умом, так это -- локальное/частичное решения проблем пациента.
Это работает, но -- недолго. И у пациента создаётся иллюзия, что можно ничего не менять в себе, а просто времени от времени принимать таблетки или инъекции.
Обычная модель поведения пациента: "Вот тебе моя хворь и *ты* лечи её, за это тебе деньги плачу/платят. А я как жил, так и буду жить, сикось-накось". И это -- тупик...

Так же ведёт себя больш-во и в больнице: "Меня тут пущай лечут, а я буду наслаждаться безделием и всякими играми или флиртом".
А ведь с т.зр. кармы человеку в больнице даётся возможность выйти из повседневной круговерти, где, бывает, некогда и задуматься над своими внутренними траблами, и подумать в покое: за что ему эта хворь?

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.10.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Суета сует, все суета. 
> 
> Мой любимый пример - хакеры сновидений, перелопатившие тысячи снов разных людей, чтобы составить карту сновиденного пространства. А всего-то надо было прочесть Джамгона Конгтрула. Там все написано. Теперь уже даже русским по-белому


Ну а они Кастанеды начитались. Более популярный автор.

----------


## Dondhup

> Да ладно.  Половина таких и аналогичных хакеров составляет корпус русских буддистов.  Андрей, ну неужели по молодости ни разу эзотерикой не баловался?


Неа пронесло :Smilie:

----------


## Руслан Акилин

Мне лично статья испанского ученого не показалась бредом. Все-таки человек опирается на факты, которые он явно не высосал из пальца. Тут дело не в фактах, а в их осмыслении. Применяемый им метод тотального редукционизма не кажется мне перспективным. Все-таки не следует преувеличивать возможности науки.Каких бы успехов она ни достигала, она всегда будет скользить по поверхности бытия, исследуя только мир феноменов. Буддизм же исходит из того, что Будде  удался прорыв в мир вещей в себе, и он дал рецепт спасения, исходя из ТАКОГО знания. А потому буддизм и биохмия существуют в двух разных плоскостях познания.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (30.10.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Не, я ж не против! Потом Вадим заинтересуется биохимией других существ и сможет трансформировать их в людей. Ведь наши омрачения приводят нас и к другим формам рождения. Начнем с животных. А как только их трансформируем, так раз и таблетка для людей уже готова. ну или ген какой подправленный.


Во! Замутил! Можно и про животных...
Нейрохимия личных отношений.
Взаимоотношения между людьми еще недавно казались биологам слишком сложными, чтобы всерьез исследовать их на клеточном и молекулярном уровне. Тем более что философы, теологи и гуманитарии всегда были рады поддержать подобные опасения. Да и тысячелетние культурные традиции, испокон веков населявшие эту область всевозможными абсолютами, «высшими смыслами» и прочими призраками, так просто не отбросишь.
Однако успехи, достигнутые в последние десятилетия генетиками, биохимиками и нейрофизиологами, показали, что изучение молекулярных основ нашей социальной жизни — дело вовсе не безнадежное. О первых шагах в этом направлении рассказывает статья нейробиологов из Университета Эмори (Emory University) Зои Дональдсон и Ларри Янга (Zoe R. Donaldson, Larry J. Young).
Одно из самых интересных открытий состоит в том, что некоторые молекулярные механизмы регуляции социального поведения оказались на редкость консервативными — они существуют, почти не меняясь, сотни миллионов лет и работают с одинаковой эффективностью как у людей, так и у других животных. Типичный пример — система регуляции социального поведения и общественных отношений с участием нейропептидов окситоцина и вазопрессина.
Эти нейропептиды могут работать и как нейромедиаторы (то есть передавать сигнал от одного нейрона другому в индивидуальном порядке), и как нейрогормоны (то есть возбуждать сразу множество нейронов, в том числе расположенных далеко от точки выброса нейропептида).
Окситоцин и вазопрессин — короткие пептиды, состоящие из девяти аминокислот, причем отличаются они друг от друга всего двумя аминокислотами. Эти или очень похожие на них (гомологичные, родственные) нейропептиды имеются чуть ли не у всех многоклеточных животных (от гидры до человека включительно), а появились они не менее 700 млн лет назад. У этих крошечных белков есть свои гены, причем у беспозвоночных имеется только один такой ген, и, соответственно, пептид, а у позвоночных — два (результат генной дупликации).
У млекопитающих окситоцин и вазопрессин вырабатываются нейронами гипоталамуса. У беспозвоночных, не имеющих гипоталамуса, соответствующие пептиды вырабатываются в аналогичных (или гомологичных) нейросекреторных отделах нервной системы. Когда крысам пересадили рыбий ген изотоцина (так называется гомолог окситоцина у рыб), пересаженный ген стал работать у крыс не где-нибудь, а в гипоталамусе. Это значит, что не только сами нейропептиды, но и системы регуляции их экспрессии (включая регуляторные области генов нейропептидов) очень консервативны, то есть сходны по своим функциям и свойствам у весьма далеких друг от друга животных.
У всех изученных животных эти пептиды регулируют общественное и половое поведение, однако конкретные механизмы их действия могут сильно различаться у разных видов.
Например, у улиток гомолог вазопрессина и окситоцина (конопрессин) регулирует откладку яиц и эякуляцию. У позвоночных исходный ген удвоился, и пути двух получившихся нейропептидов разошлись: окситоцин влияет больше на самок, а вазопрессин — на самцов, хотя это и не строгое правило (см.: Самцы после спаривания становятся спокойнее и смелее, «Элементы», 16.10.2007). Окситоцин регулирует половое поведение самок, роды, лактацию, привязанность к детям и брачному партнеру. Вазопрессин влияет на эрекцию и эякуляцию у разных видов, включая крыс, людей и кроликов, а также на агрессию, территориальное поведение и отношения с женами.
Если девственной крысе ввести в мозг окситоцин, она начинает заботиться о чужих крысятах, хотя в нормальном состоянии они ей глубоко безразличны. Напротив, если у крысы-матери подавить выработку окситоцина или блокировать окситоциновые рецепторы, она теряет интерес к своим детям.
Если у крыс окситоцин вызывает заботу о детях вообще, в том числе о чужих, то у овец и людей дело обстоит сложнее: тот же самый нейропептид обеспечивает избирательную привязанность матери к собственным детям. Например, у овец под влиянием окситоцина после родов происходят изменения в обонятельном отделе мозга (обонятельной луковице), благодаря которым овца запоминает индивидуальный запах своих ягнят, и только к ним у нее развивается привязанность.
У прерийных полевок, для которых характерна строгая моногамия, самки на всю жизнь привязываются к своему избраннику под действием окситоцина. Скорее всего, в данном случае имевшаяся ранее окситоциновая система формирования привязанности к детям была «кооптирована» для формирования неразрывных брачных уз. У самцов того же вида супружеская верность регулируется вазопрессином, а также нейромедиатором дофамином (см.: Любовь и верность контролируются дофамином, «Элементы», 07.12.2005).
Формирование личных привязанностей (к детям или к мужу), по-видимому, является лишь одним из аспектов (проявлений, реализаций) более общей функции окситоцина — регуляции отношений с сородичами. Например, мыши с отключенным геном окситоцина перестают узнавать сородичей, с которыми ранее встречались. Память и все органы чувств у них при этом работают нормально.
Одни и те же нейропептиды могут совершенно по-разному действовать даже на представителей близкородственных видов, если их социальное поведение сильно различается. Например, введение вазопрессина самцам прерийной полевки быстро превращает их в любящих мужей и заботливых отцов. Однако на самцов близкого вида, для которого не характерно образование прочных семейных пар, вазопрессин такого действия не оказывает. Введение вазотоцина (птичьего гомолога вазопрессина) самцам территориальных птиц делает их более агрессивными и заставляет больше петь, но если тот же нейропептид ввести самцам зебровой амадины, которые живут колониями и не охраняют своих участков, то ничего подобного не происходит. Очевидно, нейропептиды не создают тот или иной тип поведения из ничего, а только регулируют уже имеющиеся (генетически обусловленные) поведенческие стереотипы и предрасположенности.
Этого, однако, нельзя сказать про рецепторы окситоцина и вазопрессина, которые располагаются на мембранах нейронов некоторых отделов мозга. В упомянутой выше заметке «Любовь и верность контролируются дофамином» рассказывалось о том, что ученые пытались, воздействуя на дофаминовые рецепторы, научить самца немоногамной полевки быть верным мужем, и у них ничего не вышло (я тогда заметил по этому поводу, что «нейрохимия семейных отношений продолжает хранить свои тайны»). Спустя три года (то есть уже в нынешнем году) нейробиологи все-таки подобрали к этой тайне ключик, и закоренелых гуляк превратили наконец в верных мужей. Для этого, как выяснилось, достаточно повысить экспрессию вазопрессиновых рецепторов V1a в мозге. Таким образом, регулируя работу генов возопрессиновых рецепторов, можно создать новую манеру поведения, которая в норме не свойственна данному виду животных.
У полевок экспрессия вазопрессиновых рецепторов зависит от некодирующего участка ДНК — микросателлита, расположенного перед геном рецептора V1a. У моногамной полевки этот микросателлит длиннее, чем у немоногамного вида. Индивидуальная вариабельность по длине микросателлита коррелирует с индивидуальными различиями поведения (со степенью супружеской верности и заботы о потомстве).
У человека, конечно, исследовать всё это гораздо труднее — кто же позволит проводить с людьми генно-инженерные эксперименты. Однако многое можно понять и без грубого вмешательства в геном или мозг. Удивительные результаты дало сопоставление индивидуальной изменчивости людей по микросателлитам, расположенным недалеко от гена рецептора V1a, с психологическими и поведенческими различиями. Например, оказалось, что длина микросателлитов коррелирует со временем полового созревания, а также с чертами характера, связанными с общественной жизнью — в том числе с альтруизмом. Хотите стать добрее? Увеличьте в клетках мозга длину микросателлита RS3 возле гена вазопрессинового рецептора.
Этот микросателлит влияет и на семейную жизнь. Исследование, проведенное в 2006 году в Швеции, показало, что у мужчин, гомозиготных по одному из аллельных вариантов микросателлита (этот вариант называется RS3 334), возникновение романтических отношений вдвое реже приводит к браку, чем у всех прочих мужчин. Кроме того, у них вдвое больше шансов оказаться несчастными в семейной жизни. У женщин ничего подобного не обнаружено: женщины, гомозиготные по данному аллелю, счастливы в личной жизни не менее остальных. Однако те женщины, которым достался муж с «неправильным» вариантом микросателлита, обычно недовольны отношениями в семье.
У носителей аллеля RS3 334 обнаружено еще несколько характерных особенностей. Их доля повышена среди людей, страдающих аутизмом (основной симптом аутизма, как известно, это неспособность нормально общаться с другими людьми). Кроме того, оказалось, что при разглядывании чужих лиц (например, в тестах, где нужно по выражению лица определить настроение другого человека) у носителей аллеля RS3 334 сильнее возбуждается миндалина (amygdala) — отдел мозга, обрабатывающий социально-значимую информацию и связанный с такими чувствами, как страх и недоверчивость (см. ниже).
Подобные исследования начали проводить лишь недавно, поэтому многие результаты нуждаются в дополнительной проверке, однако общая картина начинает прорисовываться. Похоже, что по характеру влияния окситоциновой и вазопрессиновой систем на отношения между особями люди не очень отличаются от полевок.
Вводить нейропептиды живым людям в мозг затруднительно, а внутривенное введение дает совсем другой эффект, потому что эти вещества не проходят через гематоэнцефалический барьер. Однако неожиданно оказалось, что можно вводить их перназально, то есть капать в нос, и эффект получается примерно таким же, как у крыс при введении прямо в мозг. Пока непонятно, почему так получается, и подобных исследований пока проведено совсем немного, но результаты, тем не менее, впечатляют.
Когда мужчинам капают в нос вазопрессин, лица других людей начинают им казаться менее дружелюбными. У женщин эффект обратный: чужие лица становятся приятнее, и у самих испытуемых мимика становится более дружелюбной (у мужчин — наоборот).
Опыты с перназальным введением окситоцина проводили пока только на мужчинах (с женщинами это делать опаснее, так как окситоцин сильно влияет на женскую репродуктивную функцию). Оказалось, что у мужчин от окситоцина улучшается способность понимать настроение других людей по выражению лица. Кроме того, мужчины начинают чаще смотреть собеседнику в глаза.
В других экспериментах обнаружился еще один удивительный эффект перназального введения окситоцина — повышение доверчивости. Мужчины, которым ввели окситоцин, оказываются более щедрыми в «игре на доверие» (этот стандартный психологический тест описан в заметке Доверчивость и благодарность — наследственные признаки, «Элементы», 07.03.2008). Они дают больше денег своему партнеру по игре, если партнер — живой человек, однако щедрость не повышается от окситоцина, если партнером является компьютер.
Два независимых исследования показали, что введение окситоцина может приводить и к вредным для человека последствиям, потому что доверчивость может стать чрезмерной. Нормальный человек в «игре на доверие» становится менее щедрым (доверчивым) после того, как его доверие один раз было обмануто партнером. Но у мужчин, которым закапали в нос окситоцин, этого не происходит: они продолжают слепо доверять партнеру даже после того, как партнер их «предал».
Если человеку сообщить неприятное известие, когда он смотрит на чье-то лицо, то это лицо впоследствии будет ему казаться менее привлекательным. Этого не происходит у мужчин, которым закапали в нос окситоцин.
Начинает проясняться и нейрологический механизм действия окситоцина: оказалось, что он подавляет активность миндалины. По-видимому, это и приводит к снижению недоверчивости (люди перестают бояться, что их обманут).
По мнению исследователей, перед обществом вскоре может встать целая серия новых «биоэтических» проблем. Следует ли разрешить торговцам распылять в воздухе вокруг своих товаров окситоцин? Можно ли прописывать окситоциновые капли разругавшимся супругам, которые хотят сохранить семью? Имеет ли право человек перед вступлением в брак выяснить аллельное состояние гена вазопрессинового рецептора у своего партнера?
Пока суд да дело, окситоцин продается в любой аптеке. Правда, только по рецепту врача. Его вводят роженицам внутривенно для усиления маточных сокращений. Как мы помним, он регулирует и роды, и откладку яиц у моллюсков, и многие другие аспекты репродуктивного поведения.
http://elementy.ru/news/430913

----------

Денис Евгеньев (30.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Однако успехи, достигнутые в последние десятилетия генетиками, биохимиками и нейрофизиологами, показали, что изучение молекулярных основ нашей социальной жизни — дело вовсе не безнадежное. "
Может кто нибудь из ученых пройти сквозь стену?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Может кто нибудь из ученых пройти сквозь стену?


А зачем уметь проходить сквозь стену? : )

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Может кто нибудь из ученых пройти сквозь стену?


Зависит от нейропептида. :Big Grin: 

Мне конечно дико интересна экспрессия вазопрессиновых рецепторов у полевок, но можно вкратце для не столь продвинутых в биохимии? Вадим, Вы не заметили одну фразочку у меня. Счастье и освобождение от страданий суть две большие разницы.  :Smilie:  Неужели Вы думаете, что Будда был глупее Вас и зажал таблеточек для человечества или генную модификацию с целью осчастливить всех и каждого? К тому же взмедитните на досуге на тему, что Дэвы всю свою жизнь счастливы, каждое их желание удовлетворяется по легкому шевелению мысли. А толку?

Но мне отрадно читать о Вашей заинтересованности в данной проблеме.

----------

Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Когда мужчинам капают в нос вазопрессин, лица других людей начинают им казаться менее дружелюбными.\\\
Особенно лицо человека с пипеткой становится недружелюбным  :Smilie: 

\\\\Нормальный человек в «игре на доверие» становится менее щедрым (доверчивым) после того, как его доверие один раз было обмануто партнером. Но у мужчин, которым закапали в нос окситоцин, этого не происходит: они продолжают слепо доверять партнеру даже после того, как партнер их «предал».
Если человеку сообщить неприятное известие, когда он смотрит на чье-то лицо, то это лицо впоследствии будет ему казаться менее привлекательным. Этого не происходит у мужчин, которым закапали в нос окситоцин.\\\
Это уже политтехнологии в полный рост.

\\\По мнению исследователей, перед обществом вскоре может встать целая серия новых «биоэтических» проблем. Следует ли разрешить торговцам распылять в воздухе вокруг своих товаров окситоцин? \\\
Никто и спрашивать не будет.

Вадим, хорошая статья, познавательная.
А так вроде никто и не сомневается, что человек (тело) - есть биоробот, управляемый по информационным каналам через механизм электромагнитных и химических взаимодействий. Как бы грубо это не звучало.

----------


## Dondhup

Если смотреть на квантовом уровне то тело человека есть волна или поле энергии причем его точное местонахождение определить невозможно. Меня забавляют ученые которые ограничиваясь только своей областью пытаются делать глобальные выводы.

----------


## Dondhup

> А зачем уметь проходить сквозь стену? : )


Пригодиться.
Это умение проявляется как результат постижения Праджняпармиты.

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> Пригодиться.
> Это умение проявляется как результат постижения Праджняпармиты.


Блажен, кто верует. Я лично ни разу в жизни не встречал человека, который умеет проходить сквозь стены. И уверен, что ни один из участников форума таких людей не встречал.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И уверен, что ни один из участников форума таких людей не встречал.


А я бы не был так уверен.

----------


## Dondhup

Вы ошибаетесь, участники форума встречали. Например монастырь Гоман получил свое название из-за того что монахи после диспутов расходились сквозь стены а обычные люди думали что в стенах много скрытых дверей. Кроме того я знаю по крайней мере двух Учителей из дарующих Учение в России, которые обладают таким уровнем реализации.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я лично ни разу в жизни не встречал человека, который умеет проходить сквозь стены. И уверен, что ни один из участников форума таких людей не встречал.


...что не отменяет нужности данных сиддхи, что и было продекларировано Андреем   :Smilie:

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Кроме того я знаю по крайней мере двух Учителей из дарующих Учение в России, которые обладают таким уровнем реализации.\\\
Можно узнать имена?

----------

Raudex (31.10.2010)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

А вообще прав Дондуп. Я вот сейчас попробовал пройти сквозь стену... Ничего особенно сложного в этом нет.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (30.10.2010), Доржик (31.10.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> А вообще прав Дондуп. Я вот сейчас попробовал пройти сквозь стену... Ничего особенно сложного в этом нет.


- Скажите, доктор, а после этой вакцинации, я смогу играть на скрипке? 
- Конечно! Нет никаких сомнений. 
- Надо же, до чего медицина дошла! Ни разу скрипку в руках не держал, а вот уколят вакцину и смогу играть!

----------


## Neroli

Вадим, а вы случайно не знаете, иследовалась ли биохимическая пирода человеческой воли? Ну вот, например, буддиста наадреналинили, наокситоцинили, а он созерцает свои эмоции и в лицо, вдруг ставшее казаться недружелюбным, давать не собирается.  Ну как-то так, просто созерцает человек, ничего не делает, не полевка ведь. 

Всё, что вы пишете меня наводит на мысль, что тело - это биохимическая тюрьма, не больше. Буддизму не противоречит, надо выбираться, есть путь, всё работает.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (30.10.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Вадим, а вы случайно не знаете, иследовалась ли биохимическая пирода человеческой воли? Ну вот, например, буддиста наадреналинили, наокситоцинили, а он созерцает свои эмоции и в лицо, вдруг ставшее казаться недружелюбным, давать не собирается.  Ну как-то так, просто созерцает человек, ничего не делает, не полевка ведь. 
> Всё, что вы пишете меня наводит на мысль, что тело - это биохимическая тюрьма, не больше. Буддизму не противоречит, надо выбираться, есть путь, всё работает.


Я как-то выкладывал материалы по трансцедентальной медитации Махариши, научные исследования, биохимию. Но тема была удалена администрацией под мотивом, что это не про буддизм. Исследуют всё, а вот польза есть не от всего. 
Хотя понятие пользы измеряется относительно своего огорода.

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Пригодиться.
> Это умение проявляется как результат постижения Праджняпармиты.


1. Если умение проходить сквозь стены это критерий постижения чего-то, то при чём тут: а) *праджня*парамита; б) учёные, *занимающиеся совсем другими вопросами*?

2. Владение той или иной сиддхой не может служить критерием совершенного постижения, т.к. сиддх при совершенном постижении может и не быть, особенно если мудрость/праджня постигается настолько, что осознаётся ненужность являть даже обретённые сиддхи прилюдно. Ведь сиддхи -- это соблазн/искушение (не только для самого обретшего их, но и для тех, кому их демонстрируют)... Да обрести их, сказывают : ), можно благодаря поклонению или служению тому или иному божеству или демону.

3. Умозрительно /гипотетическия могу допустить умение *голого* человека проходить сквозь стены, но если он одет хотя бы в трусы, то эти трусы должны остаться на или при стене! : )

4. Когда-то очень порадовала фраза в одном худ. фильме, сказанная персонажем, запутавшим в горах туманом и ветром группу преследователей: "Я просто чуть-чуть поиграл их умами". И это самое простое (т.е. не требующее доп. вопросов) объяснение многих сиддх.

5. Есть замечательная притча о йогине, пожелавшем продемонстрировать Будде совершенство своего постижения, для чего он показал Будде своё умение перейти на другой берег реки по воде аки посуху. На что Будда сказал: "Переправа на другой берег реки на лодке стоит всего несколько драхм. Зачем было учиться этому столько лет?"

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.10.2010), Вадим Асадулин (31.10.2010), Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010), Митару (30.10.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

Нероли
\\\Вадим, а вы случайно не знаете, иследовалась ли биохимическая пирода человеческой воли?\\\
Исследовалась и исследуется, очень активно. Результаты с успехом широко используют на практике в самых разных областях.
Сорри за вклинился.

\\\наводит на мысль, что тело - это биохимическая тюрьма\\\
Тело - не тюрьма, просто оно так функционирует.

\\\буддиста наадреналинили, наокситоцинили, а он созерцает свои эмоции и в лицо, вдруг ставшее казаться недружелюбным, давать не собирается.\\\
Возможно, но скорее как очень редкое исключение. Наука хорошо поработала над созданием сильнодействующих "лекарств" в этой области.

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> Вадим, а вы случайно не знаете, иследовалась ли биохимическая пирода человеческой воли? Ну вот, например, буддиста наадреналинили, наокситоцинили, а он созерцает свои эмоции и в лицо, вдруг ставшее казаться недружелюбным, давать не собирается.  Ну как-то так, просто созерцает человек, ничего не делает, не полевка ведь. 
> 
> Всё, что вы пишете меня наводит на мысль, что тело - это биохимическая тюрьма, не больше. Буддизму не противоречит, надо выбираться, есть путь, всё работает.


А кто будет вырываться-то, Нероли? Кто вы, противопоставляющая себя телу? Уж не бессмертная ли душа?

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> Я как-то выкладывал материалы по трансцедентальной медитации Махариши, научные исследования, биохимию. Но тема была удалена администрацией под мотивом, что это не про буддизм. Исследуют всё, а вот польза есть не от всего. 
> Хотя понятие пользы измеряется относительно своего огорода.


А от каких методов, с научной точки зрения, есть польза?

----------


## Бо

> Этимология:
> 
> ГРЕХ — общеслав., от _грети_, ст.-слав. _грехъ_ = “нечто жгущее, мучающее, вызывающее сомнение”; сравн. санскр. _garh_ = “обвинять, порицать, упрекать, быть виноватым”.


В буддизме грехам соответствую клеши, в несколько другом понимании. 




> Клеша (санскр. क्लेश, kleśha?, пали kilesa, «бедствие, страдание») – одно из фундаментальных понятий в буддизме. Клеша обуславливает омрачение сознания, его загрязнение, аффект. Этим понятием обозначают эмоциональную окрашенность восприятия мира эгоцентрированным сознанием, мешающую ощущать мир таким, какой он есть в действительности.
> 
> Традиционно, к ним относят так называемые Пять клеш:
> страсть;
> агрессию;
> невежество;
> гордость;
> зависть.


Вообще главной причиной всех клеш (грехов) является желание. А желание главной причиной страдания. Это прописано в 4БИ. Пока есть желание, будет и страдание. А всякие попытки биохимически уничтожить "плохие" желания и оставить "хорошие" никчему не приведут. 

Если кто-то желает создать совершенного человека биохимическими манипуляциями, то следует подумать о другом - приспособить человеческое тело к условиям планеты, так чтобы например человек комфортно себя чувствовал в диапазоне температур от -100 и до +100, тогда не будет необходимости прятаться от холода, не будет необходимости в отоплении, домах, и вообще в городах и странах. Пусть ученые сделают так, чтобы одно маленькое яблоко оставляло ощущение сытости на месяц или год, тогда не будет в мире голодных людей, все будут сытыми и довольными. Но это очень похоже на сказку  :Smilie:

----------

Аня Приходящая (26.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Но это очень похоже на сказку


Или на счастливую коровку, которая пасется на лужку перед тем, как ее забьют  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Пусть ученые сделают так, чтобы одно маленькое яблоко оставляло ощущение сытости на месяц или год, тогда не будет в мире голодных людей, все будут сытыми и довольными. Но это очень похоже на сказку


А где они будут жить, все эти довольные люди, которые не болеют и не умирают с голоду?

----------


## Бо

> А где они будут жить, все эти довольные люди, которые не болеют и не умирают с голоду?


Будут веками сидеть каждый под своим деревом в медитативном трансе. :Cool:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Будут веками сидеть каждый под своим деревом в медитативном трансе.


Я думаю, многие не захотят. Еще можно будет размножаться, воевать и т.п. Сукхи и дукхи на всех хватит, чего бы там ученые не изобретали для упрощения жизни.

----------


## Митару

> Я врач-исследователь и не исповедую ни одну из религий. 
> Вопрос к буддистам, что является грехом? Меня это интересует с позиций биохимии и дальнейшего развития болезней, соответственно, и их лечения.
> [/url]


Вопрос в том, что первично, а что вторично. Уровень нейропептидов управляет организмом или организм - уровнем нейропептидов. В идеале 5000 нейропептидов могут устранить любую патологию в теле. Их эффективности могут позавидовать все препараты, что мы имеем на данный момент. Они не имеют побочки, полностью утилизуются (распадаясь, образуют другие), идеально подходят именно ЭТОМУ организму ибо производятся им же, невозможно превысить дозу и т.д.
Почему это не просходит? Есть варианты ответов?

----------

Вадим Асадулин (31.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В буддизме грехам соответствую клеши, в несколько другом понимании.


Омрачения, как таковые, грехом в буддизме никак не полагаются.
Грехом же являются *проявления омрачений*, именуемые, в общем случае, неблагими деяниями (не буду перечислять, все, надеюсь, и так знают). В частном случае грехи -- это нарушения принятых обетов.



> Вообще главной причиной всех клеш (грехов) является желание. А желание главной причиной страдания. Это прописано в 4БИ. Пока есть желание, будет и страдание.


Причиной/корнем всех омрачений служит неведение/авидья, тогда как желание/жажда/тришна является аж восьмым звеном пратитья-самутпады...

----------

Денис Евгеньев (30.10.2010), Митару (30.10.2010)

----------


## Митару

http://nature.web.ru/db/msg.html?mid=1184535&s  про нейропептиды. 

Грехов нет. Есть карма   8)))

----------

Вадим Асадулин (31.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ещё забавная мысль пришла.

Первородным грехом (т.е. корнем всех грехов) в христ-ве полагают нарушение Божественного запрета на вкушение плода с древа *Познания* Добра и Зла.

В буддизме же истоком всех страданий служит обратное: *Неведение*...

Шутка, основанная на перекличке слов. Не воспримите всерьёз. : )

----------

Neroli (30.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (30.10.2010), Вадим Асадулин (31.10.2010), Кузьмич (31.10.2010)

----------


## Митару

Значит - Первородный Грех это Двойственность..

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ещё забавная мысль пришла.
> 
> Первородным грехом (т.е. корнем всех грехов) в христ-ве полагают нарушение Божественного запрета на вкушение плода с древа *Познания* Добра и Зла.
> 
> В буддизме же истоком всех страданий служит обратное: *Неведение*...
> 
> Шутка, основанная на перекличке слов. Не воспримите всерьёз. : )


Не, ну если почитать Джамгона Конгтрула, то падение тоже началось с того, что в рот начали тянуть всякую каку  :Smilie: ))))))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Например я напишу - и что для Вас это изменит?

----------


## Dondhup

> Не, ну если почитать Джамгона Конгтрула, то падение тоже началось с того, что в рот начали тянуть всякую каку ))))))))


Об этом есть и в Абхидхарме Васубандху - я читал правда лет 12 назад.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Например я напишу - и что для Вас это изменит?\\\
Если это ответ на мою просьбу - наверное ничего, просто узнаю имена.

----------


## Dondhup

Именно поэтому Учителя крайне редко демонстрируют сиддхи, и камеры сразу выключают если такое происходит  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Siddhi kajetsa seichas zapresheny po krainey mere polety po nebu zapretily/ Poskolku naydutsa takie lyudi kotorie skajut pro eto ploho i nakopyat ili sozdadut karmu rojdeniya v adu/ o nih i bespokoyatsa/ no mnogie lamy sposobny na polety/

----------

Dondhup (31.10.2010), Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

Ничего не понял. Если не хотите по каким-то причинам называть имена, так и скажите. Все ведь просто. Или в личку.

----------

Raudex (31.10.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Ещё забавная мысль пришла.
> 
> Первородным грехом (т.е. корнем всех грехов) в христ-ве полагают нарушение Божественного запрета на вкушение плода с древа *Познания* Добра и Зла.
> В буддизме же истоком всех страданий служит обратное: *Неведение*...
> Шутка, основанная на перекличке слов. Не воспримите всерьёз. : )


Да, ведь это одно и тоже. Жить в Неведении и не вкушать Плода Познания.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Материнство и женский мозг. 
Беременность и материнство изменяют структуру головного мозга у самок млекопитающих, побуждая их окружать вниманием и заботой своих детенышей. 
Матерями не рождаются — матерями становятся. Во время беременности и после рождения детенышей поведение самок практически всех млекопитающих (от крысы до человека) претерпевает глубокие изменения. Существо, чье поведение прежде было направлено в основном на удовлетворение собственных нужд, отныне всецело сосредотачивается на заботах о потомстве. Ученые издавна наблюдали за этим чудесным превращением, но его механизмы начали постигать только в последнее время. Проведенные исследования указывают на то, что во время вынашивания потомства, родов и лактации возникают сильные колебания уровня гормонов, способные вызывать реорганизацию головного мозга, увеличивая размеры нейронов в одних его областях и инициируя структурные изменения в других. 
Одни отделы мозга участвуют в регуляции различных форм материнского поведения — сооружения гнезда, чистки шерсти детенышам и их защиты от хищников. Другие области контролируют память, способность к обучению и реакции животных на страх и стресс. Как показывают недавние эксперименты, крысы-матери лучше, чем их бездетные сверстницы, справляются с такими тестами, как навигация в лабиринтах и поимка добычи. Таким образом, перестройка мозга, вызванная гормонами, не только побуждает самку заботиться о своих отпрысках, но и улучшает ее способности к добыванию корма, что повышает шансы детенышей на выживание. Улучшение когнитивных способностей у самок-матерей носит долгосрочный характер, сохраняясь у них до самой старости. 
Биохимия материнского поведения. 
Первые доказательства того, что гормоны беременности вызывают у самок млекопитающих прилив материнских чувств, были получены более полувека назад. Так, в 1940-ых гг. Фрэнк Бич (Frank A. Beach) из Йельского университета обнаружил, что женские половые гормоны эстроген и прогестерон регулируют агрессивное и половое поведение крыс, хомяков, кошек и собак. А некоторое время спустя Дэниел Лерман (Daniel S. Lehrman) и Джей Розенблат (Jay S. Rosenblatt) из Института поведения животных Университета Рутгерса пришли к выводу, что эти гормоны попросту необходимы для возникновения у самок крыс материнского инстинкта. В 1984 г. Роберт Бриджес (Robert S. Bridges) из Ветеринарной школы Тафтса Камингса, сообщил, что у грызунов выработка эстрогена и прогестерона усиливается в определенные моменты беременности, и возникновение материнского поведения зависит от взаимодействия этих гормонов и последующего снижения их уровня. Позднее Бриджес пришел к выводу, что пролактин (гормон, вызывающий лактацию) стимулирует возникновение родительских чувств у самок крыс, которым предварительно вводились прогестерон и эстроген. 
Однако материнские инстинкты у самок млекопитающих могут провоцировать и другие вещества, влияющие на нервную систему. В 1980 г. Алан Гинцлер (Alan R. Gintzler) из Медицинского центра в деловой части города Нью-Йорк при Нью-Йоркском университете сообщил, что у самок крыс на всем протяжении беременности (и особенно перед самими родами) увеличивается уровень эндорфинов — белков, вырабатываемых гипофизом и гипоталамусом и способных подавлять боль. Эндорфины не только готовят организм самки к родовым мукам, но и способствуют возникновению материнских чувств. Таким образом, согласно данным последних исследований, регуляция родительских эмоций требует согласованной работы многих гормональных и нейрохимических систем, причем мозг самок млекопитающих чрезвычайно восприимчив к изменениям, происходящим в организме во время беременности. 
Ученым удалось идентифицировать и мозговые структуры, управляющие материнским поведением. Майкл Ньюмен (Michael Newman) и Мэрилин Ньюмен (Marilyn Newman) из Бостонского колледжа показали, что важнейшее участие в его возникновении принимает один из отделов гипоталамуса — медиальная преоптическая область (мПОО). Повреждение данной структуры или введение в нее морфина подавляет материнский инстинкт у самок крыс. Влияют на него и некоторые другие области мозга, причем каждая из них содержит множество рецепторов гормонов и прочих нейрохимических соединений. Известный нейробиолог Пол Маклин (Paul MacLean) из Национального института психического здоровья предположил, что важнейшей частью системы родительского поведения служит нервный путь из таламуса (релейная структура головного мозга) в поясную область коры, ведающую эмоциями. Повреждение поясной коры у крыс-матерей приводит к исчезновению материнского инстинкта. В своей книге «Триединый мозг в эволюции» (Тriune Brain in Evolution, 1990) Маклин предполагает, что развитие нервного пути во многом способствовало эволюционному превращению примитивного мозга рептилий в сложно устроенный мозг млекопитающих. 
Интересно отметить, что хотя половые гормоны и порождают родительские чувства, зависимость от них головного мозга со временем ослабевает: впоследствии уже сами детеныши вызывают у самки нежность. Хотя новорожденные животные — требовательные и весьма неприглядные на вид существа, ничто не сравнится с материнской преданностью им, даже столь сильные мотивации как половой и пищевой инстинкт. По мнению Джоан Моррел (Joan I. Morrell) из Университета Рутгерса, вознаграждением для матери служит сам контакт с детенышами. Когда самкам предлагали на выбор кокаин или общение со своими малышами, они предпочитали крысят. 
Исследователи считают, что в процессе лактации в организме самки может вырабатываться некоторое количество эндорфинов. Эти естественные опиаты и побуждают мать снова и снова тянуться к своему потомству. Кроме того, непосредственный контакт с детенышами способствует выработке гормона окситоцина, оказывающего на материнский организм аналогичное действие. Вполне вероятно, что мыши, крысы и прочие «примитивные» млекопитающие, которым, скорее всего, неведомы высокие человеческие чувства любви к детям, заботятся о своем потомстве просто потому, что им это доставляет удовольствие. 
Что же можно сказать о мотивации материнского поведения у женщин? Джеффри Лорбербаум (Jeffrey P. Lorberbaum) из Медицинского университета Южной Каролины с помощью метода магнитно-резонансной томографии (МРТ) попытался понять, что происходит в мозге матери, услышавшей плач своего ребенка. Оказалось, что реакции человеческого организма в такой ситуации ничем не отличаются от тех, что происходят у грызунов: наибольшая активность в обоих случаях отмечалась в мПОО гипоталамуса и префронтальной и орбитофронтальной областях коры. Андреас Бартелз (Andreas Bartels) и Семир Зеки (Semir Zeki) из Лондонского университетского колледжа выявили еще один любопытный факт: области головного мозга, отвечающие за систему вознаграждения, активировались даже тогда, когда женщины просто смотрели на своих малышей. Такое сходство между реакциями головного мозга человека и животных наводит на мысль о том, что мозговая нервная сеть, ответственная за материнское поведение у тех и других имеет одинаковую природу. 
Обзор: Материнская мудрость. 
Гормоны, вырабатываемые организмом беременной самки, вызывают не только реорганизацию областей мозга, регулирующих материнское поведение, но и изменения в структурах, ведающих памятью и обучением. 
Данные процессы в головном мозгу помогают понять, почему крысы-матери лучше, чем бездетные самки, справляются с такими заданиями, как навигация в лабиринтах и поимка добычи. 
Сегодня ученые пытаются выяснить, вызывает ли материнство аналогичное улучшение когнитивных способностей у женщин. 
Чтобы понять принципы работы нервной сети, исследователи изучили изменения, происходящие в головном мозге самок млекопитающих на разных стадиях репродуктивного цикла. В середине 1990-х гг. Лори Кейзер (Lori Keyser) из Ричмондского университета заметила, что тела нейронов в мПОО беременных крыс значительно увеличиваются в объеме. Более того, чем больше срок беременности, тем длиннее и многочисленнее становятся дендриты (короткие отростки нейронов, получающих нервные сигналы) клеток. Аналогичные изменения наблюдались и у самок грызунов, которым в дозах, соответствующим тем или иным стадиям беременности, вводились прогестерон и эстрадиол (самые мощные из естественных эстрогенов). Подобным изменениям нейронов обычно сопутствует усиление синтеза и активности белков. По сути дела, гормоны беременности готовят нейроны мПОО к предстоящему материнству: после родов эти клетки направляют внимание и мотивацию самок на детенышей, побуждая их заботиться о своих малышах, охранять и кормить их, т.е. проявлять особые формы активности, которые в совокупности и называются материнским поведением. 
Однако родительские обязанности помимо непосредственного ухода за потомством подразумевают и другие виды деятельности. Возможно, изменениям подвергаются еще какие-то структуры мозга у самок крыс. Например, чтобы прокормить малышей, мать в поисках пищи вынуждена регулярно покидать свое безопасное жилье, подвергая и себя, и свое потомство опасности стать добычей хищников. Однако если бы она не отлучалась, все семейство неизбежно погибло бы от голода. Какие когнитивные сдвиги могли бы снизить для самки риск? Мы предположили, что, во-первых, это совершенствование навыков поиска корма (например, улучшение способности к пространственной навигации), которое могло бы значительно сократить время, проводимое животным вне дома. Во-вторых, притупление чувства страха и тревоги, что позволило бы самке безбоязненно отлучаться из гнезда, быстрее отыскивать пищу и давать решительный отпор врагам. 
В 1999 году мы смогли доказать, что репродуктивный опыт улучшает пространственное обучение и память у крыс, подтвердив тем самым правильность первого предположения. Молодые самки, уже имевшие потомство, намного лучше, чем их бездетные ровесницы, запоминали местоположение лакомства в лабиринтах двух разных конфигураций. 
Восьмиконечный радиальный лабиринт. 
Ученые знакомили крыс с радиальным лабиринтом, где лакомство лежало сначала во всех восьми его выступах, затем — только в четырех, двух и, наконец, только в одном. Затем исследователи определяли, хорошо ли животные помнят, где именно находится пища. Крысы, имевшие две или больше беременностей, справлялись с заданием наиболее успешно. Не рожавшие самки достигали сравнимых успехов только на седьмой день. 
Приподнятый крестообразный лабиринт высотой 1,2 м. 
Ученые засекали время, в течение которого крысы находились на открытых выступах (обычно грызуны стараются их избегать, предпочитая держаться на закрытых участках). Почти во всех возрастных группах крысы-матери вели себя куда смелее и оставались на страшных участках лабиринта значительно дольше, чем не рожавшие самки. 
Повышение способности к поиску пищи отмечалось как у лактирующих крыс, так и у тех, кто, по меньшей мере, за две недели до тестирования прекращал кормить детенышей молоком. Мы обнаружили также, что не имеющие потомства самки, которым отдали на «воспитание» чужих крысят, вели поиск пищи не менее эффективно, чем кормящие мамаши. Результаты опытов позволяют предположить, что пространственную память животных способно улучшить одно только присутствие детенышей — возможно, благодаря активации мозговых процессов, изменяющих структуру нейронов или увеличивающих секрецию окситоцина. 
Совершенствуются ли у крыс-матерей и другие охотничьи навыки? Недавно проведенные опыты продемонстрировали, что крысы-матери значительно быстрее других ловят добычу. Голодных рожавших и не рожавших самок помещали в загон длиной 1,5 м с опилками на полу, где прятался сверчок. Если бездетным самкам на поиск и поедание жертвы требовалось в среднем 270 секунд, то лактирующим животным хватало 50 сек. Крысиные мамаши быстрее справлялись даже в том случае, если не слышали пения сверчка или были не так голодны, как не знавшие материнства грызуны. 
Правильность же второго предположения подтвердила Инга Нойманн (Inga Neumann) из Реденсбургского университета (Германия), продемонстрировавшая, что в стрессовых ситуациях (например, оказавшись в воде) беременные и кормящие крысы испытывают меньше страха и тревоги (их оценка производится по уровню стрессовых гормонов в крови), чем не рожавшие самки. Сотрудник лаборатории К. Кинсли Дженнифер Уортелла (Jennifer Wartella) подтвердила данный вывод, изучив поведение крыс в 1,5-метровом загоне. Она заметила, что крысы-матери активнее исследуют территорию и реже останавливаются, чем те, что не имели потомства. Кроме того, у обремененных родительскими заботами грызунов было выявлено снижение уровня нейронной активности в поле СА3 гиппокампа и базолатеральной миндалине (областях мозга, контролирующих стресс и эмоции). Таким образом, ослабление чувства страха и тревоги в сочетании с улучшением пространственной ориентации позволяют крысам-матерям бесстрашно покидать гнездо, вести эффективный поиск корма и быстро возвращаться к детенышам. 
Важнейшую роль в возникновении подобных поведенческих сдвигов у беременных и лактирующих самок играют определенные изменения в гиппокампе (структуре мозга, регулирующей память, обучение и эмоции). Кэтрин Вулли (Catherine Woolley) и Брюс Макивен (Bruce McEwen) из Рокфеллеровского университета выявили периодические изменения поля СА1 гиппокампа у самок крыс во время эстрального цикла (эквивалент женского менструального цикла). По мере того как в крови самок возрастает уровень эстрогена, плотность дендритных шипиков (крошечных выростов дендритов, обеспечивающих увеличение поверхности для восприятия нервных сигналов) в этой области гиппокампа значительно повышается. Если даже непродолжительное изменение уровня гормона во время эстрального цикла вызывает столь глубокие структурные сдвиги, что же происходит с гиппокампом во время беременности, когда уровень эстрогена и прогестерона повышается надолго? Исследователи из лаборатории К. Кинсли изучили головной мозг крыс «на сносях», а также мозг самок, получавших гормоны беременности. Они обнаружили, что плотность дендритных шипиков в поле СА1 гиппокампа у этих животных была выше, чем у небеременных самок. Поскольку именно через дендритные шипики нейроны и получают нервные сигналы, не исключено, что значительное увеличение их плотности во время ожидания потомства напрямую связано с улучшением способностей крыс-матерей к пространственной навигации и охоте. 
Сохраняются ли когнитивные навыки по окончании периода лактации? Джессика Гейтвуд (Jessica Gatewood) из лаборатории К. Кинсли обнаружила, что рожавшие крысы в возрасте двух лет (что по человеческим меркам соответствует седьмому десятку) учатся выполнять пространственные тесты значительно быстрее, чем их бездетные сверстницы, и дольше сохраняют в памяти приобретенный навык. Были изучены различные возрастные группы животных (6, 12, 18 и 24 месяца), и всякий раз оказывалось, что крысы, имевшие потомство, лучше запоминали местоположение лакомства в лабиринтах, чем остальные. Завершив поведенческие тесты, мы исследовали мозг «передовых» крыс и обнаружили, что в двух отделах гиппокампа (поле СА1 и зубчатой извилине) у них значительно меньше отложений предшественников амилоида (играющих важную роль в развитии старческой дегенерации нервной системы). 
Недавно были проведены опыты с участием другой генетической линии крыс и иными тестовыми условиями. Исследователи Дженнифер Лав (Gennifer Love) и Мелисса Морган (Melissa Morgan) подтвердили, что старые рожавшие крысы (возрастом до 22 месяцев) отличаются более высокими способностями к пространственной навигации, чем их ровесницы, не приносившие потомства. Животным предлагалось пройти высокий крестообразный лабиринт с двумя открытыми участками, которые грызуны обычно избегают. В большинстве случаев плодовитые самки проводили значительно больше времени на «страшных» участках лабиринта, чем не рождавшие. Изучение головного мозга грызунов показало, что в поясной, лобной и теменной коре крыс-мамаш дегенерирующих нейронов значительно меньше, чем у остальных, притом, что эти корковые области, как известно, имеют мощный сенсорный вход. Таким образом, полученные результаты наводят на мысль, что многократное заполнение головного мозга самки гормонами беременности в сочетании с обогащенной сенсорной средой гнезда способны ослаблять воздействие некоторых факторов старения на познавательные функции мозга. 
Оказывают ли беременность и материнство какое-либо влияние на когнитивные функции женщин? Как показывают результаты последних исследований, сенсорные регуляторные системы человеческого мозга могут подвергаться таким же изменениям, что и у животных. Элисон Флеминг (Alison Fleming) из Университета Торонто в Миссиссоуга обнаружила, что матери способны распознавать огромное множество запахов и звуков, производимых их детьми, что, возможно, связано с улучшением их сенсорных способностей. Флеминг установила, что женщины, у которых высок послеродовой уровень кортизола, более восприимчивы к запахам своих малышей и их плачу, чем те, у кого этого гормона немного. Можно предположить, что кортизол, количество которого обычно повышается в стрессовых ситуациях и который способен негативно влиять на здоровье человека, оказывается полезен молодым мамам. Высокий уровень кортизола обостряет внимание, бдительность и восприимчивость женщин, укрепляя тем самым их взаимосвязь с ребенком. 
Результаты некоторых исследований указывают и на другие возможные особенности материнского организма. Так, Томас Перлз (Thomas Perls) из Бостонского университета обнаружил, что женщины, забеременевшие после 40, доживают до 100 лет в 4 раза чаще, чем те, что родили молодыми. Перлз объясняет это обстоятельство тем, что у женщин, которые смогли естественным образом забеременеть на пятом десятке, процессы старения протекают замедленно. А нам бы хотелось добавить, что беременность вполне может стимулировать функции головного мозга женщин в критический период их жизни, когда только-только начинается обусловленный менопаузой спад уровня половых гормонов. Возможно, благотворное влияние материнства на когнитивные функции каким-то образом помогает компенсировать утрату гормонов памяти, улучшая тем самым состояние нервной ткани и увеличивая продолжительность жизни. 
Дает ли материнство женщинам какие-либо преимущества в конкурентной борьбе с другими людьми за ограниченные источники существования? К сожалению, исследований, посвященных сравнению способностей матерей и не рожавших женщин к обучению и пространственной ориентации, проведено слишком мало. В 1999 г. Гален Бакуолтер (J. Galen Buckwalter) из Университета Южной Каролины сообщил, что в нескольких тестах на вербальную память беременные женщины показали более низкие результаты, чем небеременные, но вскоре после родов их показатели выросли. В этих опытах, однако, участвовало всего 19 испытуемых, причем никакой предварительной оценки их общих умственных способностей не проводилось. 
В последнее время исследователи все чаще стали обращать внимание на один навык, традиционно связываемый с материнством — способность одновременно выполнять различные виды деятельности. Возможно, благодаря изменениям в головном мозгу матери гораздо успешнее, чем бездетные женщины, совмещают столь разноплановые занятия, как уход за ребенком, работа, социальная активность и т.д. Ответа на данный вопрос ученые пока не знают, но им хорошо известно, что наш мозг необычайно пластичен: когда человек сталкивается с каким-либо серьезным испытанием, в мозге происходят изменения. Арн Мэй (Arne May) из Регенсбургского университета выявил структурные перестройки головного мозга у молодых людей, пытавшихся научиться жонглировать тремя мячами. Когда испытуемые овладели этим навыком, области мозга, ответственные за восприятие и предсказание движений, стали у них обширнее, а после прекращения тренировок вновь сократились. Не исключено, что подобным же образом изменения, произошедшие в мозге беременных женщин, позволяют матерям мастерски «жонглировать» своими родительскими обязанностями. 
Как показывают исследования, крысы-матери тоже отличаются высокими способностями к разносторонней деятельности. В ходе опытов было обнаружено, что они почти всегда одерживали верх над не рожавшими самками в конкурентных ситуациях, когда животным нужно было одновременно следить за зрительными сигналами, звуками, запахами и соперниками. В состязании по поиску лакомства крысы, имевшие две или большее число беременностей, в 60% случаев первыми находили еду. Самки, рожавшие только один раз, одерживали победу в 33% случаев, а не рожавшие крысы — только в 7% испытаний. 
А как обстоят дела с отцовским мозгом? Дает ли им забота о детенышах какие-нибудь интеллектуальные преимущества? Некоторый свет на эти вопросы проливают исследования крошечных бразильских обезьян игрунок. Игрунки — моногамные животные, причем о детенышах заботятся оба родителя. Ученые из Приматологического центра Monkey Jungle в Майами (Флорида) изучали поведение игрунок-родителей, которые должны были научиться находить контейнер с наибольшим количеством пищи. Оказалось, что как матери, так и отцы показывали в тесте лучшие результаты, чем обезьяны, еще не успевшие обзавестись потомством. Данное наблюдение подтверждает результаты более раннего исследования калифорнийских хомячков (их самцы также активно участвую в воспитании малышей). Ученые установили, что хомячки-родители обоих полов лучше ориентировались в лабиринтах, чем бездетные животные. 
Таким образом, репродуктивный опыт вызывает в головном мозгу млекопитающих определенные сдвиги, изменяющие навыки, способности и поведение животных (особенно самок). Для материнской особи важнейшая задача в эволюционном плане — обеспечить эффективность своих «генетических инвестиций» в потомство. Материнское поведение эволюционировало, чтобы повысить шансы самок и их детенышей на выживание. Речь, конечно, не идет о том, что с любыми поведенческими тестами самки-матери должны справляться лучше, чем бездетные. По-видимому, максимальная эффективность проявляется лишь в ситуациях, непосредственно влияющих на выживание потомства. Но головной мозг самки должен заранее подготовиться к серьезному испытанию — родам и воспитанию детенышей, а потому материнство, похоже, дает самке множество поведенческих преимуществ. Иными словами, чем труднее жизнь, тем изобретательнее должен работать мозг. 
Об авторах. Крейг Кинсли (Kraig H. Kinsley) и Келли Ламберт (Kelly G. Lambert) изучают влияние беременности и материнства на головной мозг самок млекопитающих уже более 10 лет. Кинсли — профессор нейробиологии психологического факультета и Нейробиологического центра Ричмондского университета. Ламберт — профессор поведенческой нейробиологии и психологии и декан психологического факультета Колледжа Рэндолфа в Мейконе. «В мире науки» №4, 2006.
Источник информации - рассылка конспект врача.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (31.10.2010)

----------


## Майя П

БЛАГОДАРЯ КАРМЕ, МЫ НЕ РОДИЛИСЬ ЖИВОТНЫМИ....И СЛАВА БУДДАМ  :Kiss: , ЧТО ПОКАЗАЛИ И ПОКАЗЫВАЮТ ДОРОГУ....
экстраполировать на людей результаты исследования на животных не принято... и не корректно
Например: почему в одном из исследований выводы делают только на основе измерения уровня кортизола? 
Материальной системе ВЫГОДНО из человека сделать некую машину... ЧЕЛОВЕК гораздо сложнее... мой собственный исследовательский опыт (НИИ мозга Человека РАН). Бехтерева пыталась проводить опыты на человеках... чем все закончилось? .... сломанные судьбы, золотые электроды разных зонах мозга... и прочая жуть

----------

Вадим Асадулин (31.10.2010)

----------


## Бо

> Причиной/корнем всех омрачений служит неведение/авидья, тогда как желание/жажда/тришна является аж восьмым звеном пратитья-самутпады...


В пратитья-самутпаде нет первого и последнего звена, они все взаимозависимы. А в 4БИ упоминается именно жажда, а не авидья.




> (2) А вот, монахи, Благородная Истина о Причине Страданий. Это Жажда (пали танха; т.е. желание приятных ощущений и нежелание неприятных), которая ведёт к последующему Становлению (пали бхава; т.е. обретение существования), она сопровождается сильным душевным волнением и переживанием удовольствия, она ищет наслаждений то здесь, то там. Другими словами, это жажда к чувственным удовольствиям, жажда к становлению (т.е. к бытию) и жажда к не-становлению (к небытию).

----------

Аня Приходящая (26.12.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

Майя П
\\\экстраполировать на людей результаты исследования на животных не принято... и не корректно\\\
Почему? И принято, и корректно и более того, так и проводят все клинические испытания методов и лекарств, других-то способов (в науке) нет. Просто человек устроен сложнее животных и грубая прямая экстраполяция частных результатов частных опытов далеко не всегда срабатывает.

\\\Материальной системе ВЫГОДНО из человека сделать некую машину... ЧЕЛОВЕК гораздо сложнее...\\\
Сложнее, но это не значит - невозможно, это значит - сложно.
Как бы нам не хотелось иного, мы не сможем отбросить тот факт, что человеческое тело является очень сложной - но "машиной". Тело, но не человек. Просто не надо мешать это в одно.

А материальной системе важно из человека сделать не машину, а легко управляемого члена социума - через систему отлучения его от труда и знаний. Что эта система с успехом и делает.

\\\ мой собственный исследовательский опыт (НИИ мозга Человека РАН). Бехтерева пыталась проводить опыты на человеках... чем все закончилось? .... сломанные судьбы, золотые электроды разных зонах мозга... и прочая жуть\\\
Опыты на человеках... да, это жесть. Потыкаем электродами в мозг - это особая жесть.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (31.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Материнство и женский мозг.


Вадим, Вы какую цель преследуете, выкладывая эти портянки, вместо ссылок?

Какое отношение этот культпросвет имеетк:
а) Теме занятия вашего поста
б) буддизму в частности?

Можете ли Вы сформулировать свою мысль более сжато, тезисно, чтобы понять на какой вопрос Вам еще не ответили?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Портянки, вместо ссылок выкладываю помятуя, что ссылки не вечны. 
Не интересно - не читайте, займитесь чем-нибудь более полезным, чем изучением биохимии. Хорошо быть здоровым, но есть и больные, ради которых стараюсь. 
Как насчет принятия окситоцина для повышения дружелюбия?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Да у меня вроде бы более действенные методы в арсенале есть и, вроде как, тут буддийский форум, а не кружок любителей биохимии

----------

Dondhup (31.10.2010), Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2010)

----------


## Neroli

Если материнские чувства обусловленны гормонами, то почему в детских домах так много брошеных детей? Или почему матери выбрасывают своих грудных детей в помойку? Или почему никогда не рожавшая женщина может любить приемного ребенка и заботиться о нем не хуже, чем рожавшая?
Ученые, алло, очнитесь, мы не крысы.

----------

Артем Тараненко (31.10.2010), Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Я бы задал еще более каверзный вопрос. Какое вещество добавили россиянкам, что в стране 40% удачных разрешений беременности и 40% беременностей заканчиваются абортами?

Может быть соль пора не йодировать, а окситоцинировать?

----------

Dondhup (31.10.2010), Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Если материнские чувства обусловленны гормонами, то почему в детских домах так много брошеных детей?...\\\
Потому что у животного идет регуляция только гормонами (хотя, глядя на них,  думаю, и у них не на все 100). А у человека гормоны - лишь один из кусочков его мозаики. Очень большая разница в уровнях сознательной деятельности - вот разница между животным и человеком. Однако СД - это палка о двух концах: какой кормишь, тем и получишь.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Какое вещество добавили россиянкам, что в стране 40% удачных разрешений беременности и 40% беременностей заканчиваются абортами?\\\
Это не россиянкам, а россиянам, всем, и женщинам и мужчинам тоже. И это не каверзный вопрос, а очень жесткая реальность. Всю информацию о веществах Вы легко можете прочитать на упаковках.
Однако не веществом единым - сознание тоже формируется весьма целенаправленно. Как пример - глянец космополитан и все остальные.
Ну и бытие никто не отменял: стоило создать материнский капитал - и места в детсадах стали дефицитом.
Сознание, тело и внешние условия - определяют поведение.

----------


## Neroli

> Я бы задал еще более каверзный вопрос. Какое вещество добавили россиянкам, что в стране 40% удачных разрешений беременности и 40% беременностей заканчиваются абортами?
> 
> Может быть соль пора не йодировать, а окситоцинировать?


Мне вот интересно какое вещество вырабатывается у мамашки, когда после непрерывного 4-х часового ора младенца она справляется с импульсом(ами) выкинуть его в окно или стукнуть чем-нить по голове. Крыса б от такого позыва потомство б съела, а баба ничего, только удивляется, чего это с ней. Вот это вещество надо исследовать (гормон ответственности?) и капельницу с ним перед абортом ставить. Может сработает. А может и нет, бо человек способен преодолевать не только не благие, но и благие позывы, увы.  :Frown:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну и бытие никто не отменял: стоило создать материнский капитал - и места в детсадах стали дефицитом.


Вы просто не следите за ситуацией. Они уже много лет как в дефиците.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Артем, есть статистика рождаемости. Или Вы полагаете, что материальное положение не играет роли (статистически) при принятии решения о рождении ребенка?
Хотя согласен с тем, что места стали дефицитом уже достаточно давно - в связи с закрытием детсадов.

----------


## Dondhup

В странах золотого миллиарда как не удивительно рождаемость гораздо ниже чем в бедных странах.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, есть статистика рождаемости. Или Вы полагаете, что материальное положение не играет роли (статистически) при принятии решения о рождении ребенка?


Я полагаю, что детей рождается меньше в странах с высоким уровнем достатка и много, допустим, в Таджикистане. По-моему это уже давно стало общим местом

----------

Dondhup (31.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В пратитья-самутпаде нет первого и последнего звена, они все взаимозависимы. А в 4БИ упоминается именно жажда, а не авидья.


Если двенадцатизвенная цепь взаимозависимого возникновения является десятизвенной, да ещё противоречит, оказывается, 4БИ, то надо переписывать кучу сутт и сутр...
И всё ради чего? Чтоб объявить именно клеши аналогами грехов? : )

----------


## АлександрГТ

Артем, а при чем здесь Таджикистан? Сравнивать то надо сопоставимые вещи, а так можно получить абсолютно любые результаты.  Если в России фактически активно пропагандируются аборты, семья никак не поощряется, а в исламских странах аборт запрещен как тяжкий грех - разве мы можем говорить о верном сравнении? Нет конечно, условия разные.
И я вроде бы нигде не писал, что материальное положение является решающим фактором при принятии решении для всех и каждого, верно? Это просто один из факторов, который пр прочих равных для одних является более значимым, для других - менее. От чего зависит? - от тысячи причин.

Dondhup
\\\В странах золотого миллиарда как не удивительно рождаемость гораздо ниже чем в бедных странах.\\\
В этом ничего удивительного нет. Не к ночи будь помянуты те же крысы ведут себя абсолютно так же: сытость и безделье приводит к деградации и угасанию. В этой части у природы видимо механизмы очень похоже действуют.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не к ночи будь помянуты те же крысы ведут себя абсолютно так же: сытость и безделье приводит к деградации и угасанию. В этой части у природы видимо механизмы очень похоже действуют.


У Вас какие-то очень оригинальные данные. От биологов я слышал, что при обилии корма популяция увеличивается, при отсутствии корма, к примеру у тех же полевок, самопроизвольно начинают рассасываться зародыши у беременных самок.

Ну и за политику, давайте уж оставим. пустое это.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Гхм... Артем, я как-то не предполагал, что говорю спорные вещи. Крысы, в условиях  сытости и безделия деградируют и перестают размножаться, это подтверждено многими опытами. Популяция действительно на определенном этапе будет увеличиваться - но только до тех пор, пока ей есть куда расширяться. Как только свободной территории не остается - все останавливается. Один в один то, что происходит в сытых западных городах.
Если нужны будут ссылки, я поищу, но вообще это все открытая и давно известная информация.
Однако, действительно, оставим это.

----------


## Майя П

> Майя П
> \\\экстраполировать на людей результаты исследования на животных не принято... и не корректно\\\
> Почему? И принято, и корректно и более того, так и проводят все клинические испытания методов и лекарств, других-то способов (в науке) нет. Просто человек устроен сложнее животных и грубая прямая экстраполяция частных результатов частных опытов далеко не всегда срабатывает.
> 
> Как бы нам не хотелось иного, мы не сможем отбросить тот факт, что человеческое тело является очень сложной - но "машиной". Тело, но не человек. Просто не надо мешать это в одно.


Привет человеку-машине! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Существует конвенция о неиспользовании позвоночных животных ....
да и проще, и дешевле создать модели с помощью генной инженерии... и на этом уровне исследовать, например рецепторный механизм болезни... 
В любом случае - это не объяснит патогенезы..., а только создаст более изощренные вопросы... и так бесконечно.... т.к. 
СОБСТВЕННО  постановка вопроса неправильна...

----------


## АлександрГТ

Майя - привет. Думаю, продолжать это нет смысла.

----------


## Pavel

> Как можно всерьёз с биохимией пытаться залезть в область веры?


Так же легко, как верующему залезть в биохимию. Посудите сами, если врач согласно своим "биохимическим" исследованиям предсказывает семье из двух буддистов, что у них родится сын с рядом генетически обусловленных заболеваний, то буддисту легко после рождения возомнить, что карма предсказуема на биохимическом уровне. Все зависит от персонального восприятия, от личных трактовок и понимания. Поэтому и среди признанных ученых много верующих, и среди верующих много ученых мужей, которые легко находят себе объяснение всех зримых противоречий или сложностей на базе личного "конгломерата" веры и знания.

Самый простой пример, это уже набившее оскомину влезание буддистов в квантовую физику, в которой ими якобы обнаруживается доказательство древних истин буддизма. Вот точно таким же образом можно и на уровне генетики или биохимии лезть в область любой веры. хотя и не в любой религиозный вопрос. 

Можно попытаться даже на биохимическом уровне обнаружить предрасположенность к той или иной вере...  :Smilie:  Хотя подобные вопросы лучше на религиозных форумах не рассматривать, ибо традиционно вообще сама декларация того, что в человеке происходят биохимические процессы, которые что-либо в этом человеке обусловливают, верующего человека обижает. Ему хочется быть уверенным, что все обусловлено либо Богом, либо Умом, либо Духом, но только не такими "низменными" процессами как ферментативная химическая реакция или несварение желудка.  :Smilie:

----------

Аня Приходящая (26.12.2010), Вадим Асадулин (01.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Главное, чтобы это не закончилось опытами доктора Менгеле  :Smilie:  Ибо опыты по созданию таблеток счастья что-то мне напоминают  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (01.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Главное, чтобы это не закончилось опытами доктора Менгеле  Ибо опыты по созданию таблеток счастья что-то мне напоминают


Самое парадоксальное, наверное с точки зрения буддиста, так это то, что спроса на "таблетки счастья" недостаточно, чтобы кто-то серьезно вложился в разработку сего "химикалия"...  :Smilie:  По-моему беспокойства на этот счет поэтому преждевременны.

----------


## Dondhup

Любая из современных наук ограничена рамками - биология пытается изучать реальность на одном уровне, физика на другом. Пратика Дхармы ведет к непосредственному восприятию реальности какой она является на самом деле т.е. Будда воспринимает все на всех уровнях одновременно - видит все причины и условия того или иного явления, классический пример - Будда в один момент может увидеть умы всех живых существ нашего мира или Будда знает причины и условия почему у конкретного павлина именно такая раскраска хвоста вплоть до мельчайшей частицы. 

В это отличие Дхармы от науки. Конечно большие Учителя такие как Его Святейшество Далай Лама из сострадания участвуют в научных конференциях но это упая.

----------

Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Самое парадоксальное, наверное с точки зрения буддиста, так это то, что спроса на "таблетки счастья" недостаточно, чтобы кто-то серьезно вложился в разработку сего "химикалия"...  По-моему беспокойства на этот счет поэтому преждевременны.


Да какое может быть беспокойство? Практика направлена как раз на обратное.

Насчет того, что никто не вложится - так было бы желание. Немцы пытались создать радостный рабочий скот, потом ЛСД пробовали, марихуану пытаются легализовать, вон и топикстартер ссылается на многочисленные исследования. Пурква бы и не па? Вопрос только в том, что потом делать, когда действие таблеточки закончится? Для практика этот вопрос решается понятным образом, а для подсаженного на препарат? В той же ТТМ лечение болезни не завершается приемом лекарств.

----------


## Майя П

> Можно попытаться даже на биохимическом уровне обнаружить предрасположенность к той или иной вере...  Хотя подобные вопросы лучше на религиозных форумах не рассматривать, ибо традиционно вообще сама декларация того, что в человеке происходят биохимические процессы, которые что-либо в этом человеке обусловливают, верующего человека обижает. Ему хочется быть уверенным, что все обусловлено либо Богом, либо Умом, либо Духом, но только не такими "низменными" процессами как ферментативная химическая реакция или несварение желудка.


так несварение желудка и является ГЛАВНОЙ причиной распространненого повсеместно СЛАБОУМИЯ: От Маргарет Тэтчер, до соседа дяди Вани с периодическим запахом перегара
(жрать надо меньше!!)

это ВСЕ давно описано и вопрос веры здесь вторичен... первично удивительна прозорливость буддизма - как философской школы....описавший все мыслимые и немыслимые варианты - высшая математика сия есть с низменной биохимией
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Майя П

> Крысы, в условиях  сытости и безделия деградируют и перестают размножаться, это подтверждено многими опытами. Популяция действительно на определенном этапе будет увеличиваться - но только до тех пор, пока ей есть куда расширяться. Как только свободной территории не остается - все останавливается. Один в один то, что происходит в сытых западных городах.
> Если нужны будут ссылки, я поищу, но вообще это все открытая и давно известная информация.
> Однако, действительно, оставим это.


Александр вы опять не точны ...
крысы, в условиях сытости действительно перестают размножаться, и становятся убийцами за территорию внутри своей группы.... санитары так сказать

----------


## Митару

> Я врач-исследователь и не исповедую ни одну из религий. 
> Вопрос к буддистам, что является грехом? Меня это интересует с позиций биохимии и дальнейшего развития болезней, соответственно, и их лечения.


Если всё ещё интересует - давайте разберёмся. 
1. Откуда берутся нейропептиды? Что их вырабатывает?  Низкомиелинезированные нервные волокна, в основном. Т.е. - "белые каналы" (они же выстилают тонким слоем кровеносные сосуды изнутри).  Этот тезис принимается Вами, Вадим?
2. Что циркулирует по т.н. "белым каналам" - Ветер, Прана.  Можно идентифицировать её как информацию (что передаёт нейрон)? Принимается?

продолжение следует...

----------


## АлександрГТ

Майя - неужели меня память подвела? Попробую освежить, если был неточен, мои извинения.

А это Артему Тараненко, информация к размышлению о том, "какие вещества добавили..."
"Глутамат натрия -легальный наркотик"
Е 621 глутамат натрия «усилители вкуса», «вкус, идентичный натуральному», MSG (пишется у иностранцев), или просто « специи» без какого либо уточнения.....Глутамат натрия сегодня добавляют почти во все продукты для улучшения вкуса. Есть достоверные, проверенные данные что Е621 вызывает привыкание к определённому виду пищи, нам кажется, что мы едим что –то потрясающие вкусное, возбуждает сильный аппетит. Вы кода-то задумывались, почему так дети любят сухарики, чипсы?
Глутамат натрия очень популярен в Америке, с помощью этой добавки продается больше еды. Эта добавка абсолютно бесполезна, но ее добавляют везде где это только возможно. Глутамат  натрия применяется не одно десятилетие.... 30% людей, которые употребляют с falsifikat.net пищу с глутаматом натрия, беспокоят головные боли, учащённое сердцебиение, слабость в мышцах, жар и боли в груди, негативно влияет  на астматиков. Эта добавка способна спровоцировать головную боль, болезнь Альцгеймера (приобретенное слабоумие)....\\\\\\

http://falsifikat.net/iskusstvennye-...-narkotik.html

----------


## АлександрГТ

АлександрГТ  
\\\...(экстраполировать на людей результаты исследования на животных ) ... и принято, и корректно и более того, так и проводят все клинические испытания методов и лекарств, других-то способов (в науке) нет.\\\\

Майя П
\\\экстраполировать на людей результаты исследования на животных некорректно\\\
\\\Существует конвенция о неиспользовании позвоночных животных ....\\\

Майя, а разве эта конвенция запрещает проводить опыты на позвоночных животных? Скорее это просто фиговый листок для особо нежных и впечатлительных буржуазных созданий, не более того.

Цитата из конвенции:
\\\Процедуры могут осуществляться только в (следующих) целях...:
а)
i) предотвращение болезней, слабого здоровья, других аномалий или их последствий для человека, позвоночных и беспозвоночных животных или растений, включая проверку качества, эффективности и безвредности медикаментов, веществ и продуктов, а также процессов их производства;
ii) диагностика и лечение болезней и других аномалий или их последствий у человека, позвоночных и беспозвоночных животных или растений;
b) выявление, оценка, контроль или изменение физиологии человека, позвоночных и беспозвоночных животных или растений;
c) защита окружающей среды;
d) научные исследования;
e) образование и профессиональная подготовка;
f) судебно-медицинские расследования.\\\\\\\

Особенно "гуманны" к животным последние 4 пункта, правда? Судя по этому списку, я затруднюсь, например, указать область, где запрещено проводить опыты над животными.

Надеюсь, Вы впредь будете точнее в своих аргументах?  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

> Если всё ещё интересует - давайте разберёмся. 
> 1. Откуда берутся нейропептиды? Что их вырабатывает?  Низкомиелинезированные нервные волокна, в основном. Т.е. - "белые каналы" (они же выстилают тонким слоем кровеносные сосуды изнутри).  Этот тезис принимается Вами, Вадим?
> 2. Что циркулирует по т.н. "белым каналам" - Ветер, Прана.  Можно идентифицировать её как информацию (что передаёт нейрон)? Принимается?
> 
> продолжение следует...


Митару... пожалуйста: не надо про низко и высокомиелинизированные волокна... :Wink:  вы их не знаете... почитайте монографию АС.А. Дамбиновой (ученицы Бехтеревой) про глутаматные рецепторы - основной тип в ЦНС, наиболее изученный.., потом работы из частного института г. Троина, Италия, Уинстон-  Салем (Сев. Каролина, США), Атланта..  
(нейромедиаторы продуцируются на пресинаптической мембране, захват происходит на постсинаптической мембране..) ну не знаете вы этой темы...
и про информацию не надо, замылится тема....

----------


## Майя П

> АлександрГТ  
> Майя, а разве эта конвенция запрещает проводить опыты на позвоночных животных? Скорее это просто фиговый листок для особо нежных и впечатлительных буржуазных созданий, не более того.


буржуазная наука ОЧЕНЬ хорошо умеет считать деньги.... содержание виварий, многоцентровые исследования..., многолетние и прочая.... может где то то и делают.. но огромные проблемы, например в Уинстоне Салеме в виварии....

совсем близкий опыт применения крысок: человек который исследовал препараты  Тибетской Медицины для лечения опухолей глаз на крысах - сам заболел этим.... злокачественная опухоль глаз

Технически вы представляете как осуществляются эти опыты? как потом забивают несчастных животных... крысы умны и очень страдают... а результаты не экстраполируются на людей..... и слава Буддам! :Big Grin: 

[QUOTE=АлександрГТ;364185]
"Глутамат натрия -легальный наркотик"
Е 621 глутамат натрия «усилители вкуса», «вкус, идентичный натуральному», MSG (пишется у иностранцев), или просто « специи» без какого либо уточнения.....Глутамат натрия сегодня добавляют почти во все продукты для улучшения вкуса. Есть достоверные, проверенные данные что Е621 вызывает привыкание к определённому виду пищи, нам кажется, что мы едим что –то потрясающие вкусное, возбуждает сильный аппетит. Вы кода-то задумывались, почему так дети любят сухарики, чипсы?
Глутамат натрия очень популярен в Америке, с помощью этой добавки продается больше еды. Эта добавка абсолютно бесполезна, но ее добавляют везде где это только возможно. Глутамат  натрия применяется не одно десятилетие.... 30% людей, которые употребляют с falsifikat.net пищу с глутаматом натрия, беспокоят головные боли, учащённое сердцебиение, слабость в мышцах, жар и боли в груди, негативно влияет  на астматиков. Эта добавка способна спровоцировать головную боль, болезнь Альцгеймера (приобретенное слабоумие)....\\\\\\


Александр, чушь, полная... почитайте про гематоэнцефалитический барьер....
мозг защищен, и надо очень постараться, чтобы вещества из еды попали в мозги...: или за счет огромной концентрации или обладающие тропностью....А ГЛУТАМАТ ИЗ ПИЩИ НЕ ПОПАДАЕТ В ЦНС
в общем не множьте НЕВЕДЕНИЕ... ГЛАВНЫЙ ГРЕХ

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А это Артему Тараненко, информация к размышлению о том, "какие вещества добавили..."


Вы не подскажете, это как-то связано с заявленной темой о семи смертных грехах, или Вы тоже из кружка биохимиков?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> в общем не множьте НЕВЕДЕНИЕ... ГЛАВНЫЙ ГРЕХ


Майя, рукоплещу. Наконец-то что-то из области буддизма.  :Smilie:

----------

Vega (02.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Да какое может быть беспокойство? Практика направлена как раз на обратное.


Люди часто впадают в уверенность, что понимают, в каком направлении они идут. Поэтому между направленностью практики и результативностью практики порой лежит пропасть. Вот почему и говорят, что "благими намерениями дорога в ад вымощена".




> Насчет того, что никто не вложится - так было бы желание. Немцы пытались создать радостный рабочий скот, потом ЛСД пробовали, марихуану пытаются легализовать, вон и топикстартер ссылается на многочисленные исследования.


Ну, не стоит так уж легко от понятия "счастье" соскакивать к понятию "радость". С радостями как раз все в порядке - только в радости и пытаются все вкладываться. Различные религиозные течения пытаются убедить людей, что такой подход к вложением - расточительство, ибо радости лишь отдаляют от счастья, а умение легко обходиться без радостей провозглашается чуть ли не главным счастьем. 

Живые существа живут мелкими радостями, которые по сути своей есть маленькие прекращения маленьких страданий. Вот тут мы наблюдаем массовый спрос. Болит живот - прекращаем боль живота, хочется есть - утоляем голод. холодно - утепляемся, жарко - прохлаждаемся.... Вот в эти "таблетки" вкладывались и будут вкладываться химики (все по Марксу: "спрос рождает предложение"). А вот на вечное счастье, бесконечное и неизменное, спрос не велик. потому и таблеток таких никто пока делать не собирается.

Тут на форуме как-то Skyku озвучил некое свое гипотетическое предположение. Он сказал, что, если гипотетически предположить, что может быть создана "таблетка достижения нирваны", то у него есть уверенность, что мало найдется буддистов, согласных ее выпить. Думаю, что его видение как нельзя лучше характеризует спрос на счастье в отсутствии простых и понятных радостей. Длю большей иллюстративности можно почитать тему о ниббане, в которой одна колесница уверяет, что в "самопрекращении" не может быть счастья, а другая колесница утверждает, что в "вечном и неизменном сострадании" не может быть счастья. Как тут делать таблетку. если сам больной не может толком понять, что у него болит или не болит вовсе.  :Smilie:

----------

Аня Приходящая (26.12.2010), Вадим Асадулин (03.11.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Вы не подскажете, это как-то связано с заявленной темой о семи смертных грехах, или Вы тоже из кружка биохимиков?\\\
Вы спросили какие вещества подмешивают - я ответил.

\\\Александр, чушь, полная... почитайте про гематоэнцефалитический барьер....\\\
Может стоит не выдергивать слова из контекста а полностью читать ссылки? Попробуйте, это просто. А то судя по последней Вашей реакции,  Вы склонны "отвечать" только на то, что Вам кажется выгодным и удобным, выдергивая слова из контекста и переводя стрелки. К сожалению.
О крысах и опытах - без комментариев, в огороде и в городе.

\\\в общем не множьте НЕВЕДЕНИЕ... ГЛАВНЫЙ ГРЕХ\\\
Гхм... пожалуй действительно не буду множить...
Всех благ.

----------

Митару (02.11.2010)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

А ведь замечательно интересную мысль высказал Павел. Про таблетку для нирваны. Что многие буддисты, окажись в их распоряжении такая таблетка, испытали бы примерно то же самое, что герои "Сталкера" в комнате исполнения желаний. Многие ли из нас искренне желают обрести нирвану? Для большинства буддизм - это способ улучшить свое самочувствие в сансаре, обрести смысл, цель, стройное мировоззрение, упорядочить и гармонизировать свою сансарную жизнь. А нирвана? Никто ведь о ней толком ничего не знает. Многие, я думаю, будучи поставлены в ситуацию выбора, предпочли бы не рисковать.

----------

Pavel (03.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> А ведь замечательно интересную мысль высказал Павел. Про таблетку для нирваны. Что многие буддисты, окажись в их распоряжении такая таблетка, испытали бы примерно то же самое, что герои "Сталкера" в комнате исполения желаний. Многие ли из нас искренне желают обрести нирвану? Для большинства буддизм - это способ улучшить свое самочувствие в сансаре, обрести смысл, цель, стройное мировоззрение, упорядочить и гармонизировать свою сансарную жизнь. А нирвана? Никто ведь о ней толком ничего не знает. Многие, я думаю, будучи поставлены в ситуацию выбора, предпочли бы не рисковать.


Конечно, ведь ниббана познаётся в сравнении с сансарой, и познаётся поэтапно, а не сразу с головой в омут. Чем меньше становится сансары, тем понятнее становится ниббана. 

Насчёт гипотетической таблетки - я думаю много кто захотел бы попробовать. Ведь приняв эту таблетку, вы должны были бы здесь-и-сейчас получить такой результат: невежество уничтожено, жажда уничтожена, злость уничтожена. Думаю желающих было бы больше, чем можно себе представить ,)

----------

Вадим Асадулин (03.11.2010), Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> А ведь замечательно интересную мысль высказал Павел. Про таблетку для нирваны. Что многие буддисты, окажись в их распоряжении такая таблетка, испытали бы примерно то же самое, что герои "Сталкера" в комнате исполения желаний. Многие ли из нас искренне желают обрести нирвану? Для большинства буддизм - это способ улучшить свое самочувствие в сансаре, обрести смысл, цель, стройное мировоззрение, упорядочить и гармонизировать свою сансарную жизнь. А нирвана? Никто ведь о ней толком ничего не знает. Многие, я думаю, будучи поставлены в ситуацию выбора, предпочли бы не рисковать.


Таблетка для нирваны это из серии "богу помол_и_тесь и он вас в нирвану заберет". Такой же абсурд.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Веры нет в таблетку, да.

----------

Артем Тараненко (03.11.2010), Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> Конечно, ведь ниббана познаётся в сравнении с сансарой, и познаётся поэтапно, а не сразу с головой в омут. Чем меньше становится сансары, тем понятнее становится ниббана. 
> 
> Насчёт гипотетической таблетки - я думаю много кто захотел бы попробовать. Ведь приняв эту таблетку, вы должны были бы здесь-и-сейчас получить такой результат: невежество уничтожено, жажда уничтожена, злость уничтожена. Думаю желающих было бы больше, чем можно себе представить ,)


Лично я бы выпил, не задумываясь. :Big Grin:

----------

Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Думаю желающих было бы больше, чем можно себе представить ,)\\\
Желающих было бы ровно столько, сколько людей захотели бы свести счеты с жизнью.

----------

Neroli (02.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Лично я бы выпил, не задумываясь.


Чуть раньше об этом уже было всё сказано

----------


## Юй Кан

Идея о таблетке для нирваны идиотична по определению, если вспомнить, что освободить себя может лишь сам человек. : )

----------

Dondhup (02.11.2010), Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Желающих было бы ровно столько, сколько людей захотели бы свести счеты с жизнью.


Откуда такие выводы? Гипотетическая таблетка перестаёт делать человека тупым, радражительным и жадным. И эффект можно было бы видеть прямо здесь и сейчас.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Откуда такие выводы? \\\
Есть большая разница между демо-игрой и реальностью.
Попробуйте реально представить таблетку у Вас на одной руке, в другой стакан. Ваши действия?

зы. У Вас нет сомнений работает таблетка или нет. Вы знаете, что она уведет Вас в нирвану, без вариантов и ошибок.

----------


## Zom

> Попробуйте реально представить таблетку у Вас на одной руке, в другой стакан. Ваши действия? зы. У Вас нет сомнений работает таблетка или нет. Вы знаете, что она уведет Вас в нирвану, без вариантов и ошибок.


Вот и я говорю, если вы абсолютно убеждены в том, что у вас не будет загрязнений в уме, то почему бы не выпить такую таблетку?? Помешать может в этом случае разве только непонимание того, что грязь в уме доставляет страдания. Впрочем, в этом случае, человеку и в буддизме не место ,)

----------

Денис Евгеньев (02.11.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

Зом - вопрос был: \\\Ваши действия?\\\

----------


## Топпер



----------

Артем Тараненко (03.11.2010), Митару (02.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

АлександрГТ, правильно я понимаю, что принятие таблетки тождественно знанию Дхармы, её реализации и плоду? Тогда каждый буддист принимает её, в сущности--уже принял.
Но если таблетку Вы определяете как Нирвану,  то это противоречит 4-й печати буддизма: небуддийская это таблетка.

----------

Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Зом - вопрос был: \\\Ваши действия?\\\


Вопрос-то риторический наверное.

----------


## Neroli

В Махаяне с этим проще. Бодхисаттва обязан сначала всех накормить этими таблетками.  :Smilie:

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\Вопрос-то риторический наверное.\\\
Отнюдь. Вы же предположили, что желающих будет много? Но, судя по всему, сами вы ее пить не собираетесь? В чем же разница между Вами - и - ими?

\\\АлександрГТ, правильно я понимаю, что принятие таблетки тождественно знанию Дхармы, её реализации и плоду?\\\
Принятие этой гипотетической таблетки тождественно только одному: готовности отказаться от жизни. если такая готовность есть, то таблетка просто сыграет роль катализатора.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Принятие этой гипотетической таблетки тождественно только одному: готовности отказаться от жизни. если такая готовность есть, то таблетка просто сыграет роль катализатора.



Стрихнин что-ли, или цианид?  Спасибо, эту не приму.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Стрихнин что-ли, или цианид? Спасибо, эту не приму.\\\
Нет, это такая таблетка для входа в в нирвану, за подробностями к Павлу.
Голографическая наклейка и личная подпись Будды гарантирует подлинность таблетки и ее действие. Бесплатно.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Зом - перечитал что сам написал в предпосте и подумал: если сам Будда (любым образом, хоть лично хоть опосредованно) будет предлагать такую таблетку - вот тогда народ то и потянется, причем неудержимо.Только к буддизму это не будет иметь никакого отношения. Страшноватая такая картинка, как представил..
А без Будды - единицы, кому жить надоело.

----------


## Zom

> А без Будды - единицы, кому жить надоело.


Ещё раз, не понимаю откуда такие выводы. Вы думаете не будет желающих прекратить собственное невежество и страсти?

----------


## Митару

> Митару... пожалуйста: не надо про низко и высокомиелинизированные волокна... вы их не знаете...


Я знаю только то, что ничего не знаю... но многие не знают и этого..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Вот чукча не знает устройство своего карабина..не знает кто и когда его изобрёл, из чего делают порох, пули и т.д. ..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Но он знает - как им пользоваться. Он ценит его. И доверяет тому, кто его сделал. Он имеет опыт его использования. Не сомневается. Он стреляет в десятку... или в глаз белке (это пример, а не про убийство ЖС..).
 Так и неграмотный пастух, получив Учение, может реализовать его достаточно быстро. Имея Веру и Усердие. Примеров предостаточно. Вместо этого ктото постоянно пытается устроить "забег в ширину"  :Big Grin: 

Вообщето вопросы были Вадиму. Грубовато? Ну извините...академиев не кончали. Если принимается - поедем дальше. 
Нет? Адью....  :Wink:

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Ещё раз, не понимаю откуда такие выводы. Вы думаете не будет желающих прекратить собственное невежество и страсти?\\\
Ценой собственной жизни? 
Руслан выше очень верно написал: \\\Многие ли из нас искренне желают обрести нирвану?\\\
Что такое нирвана - для всех без исключения (!) - как не набор иллюзий? Иллюзии в обмен на жизнь? Только тогда, когда уже нечего терять и ждать. Или - когда чел просто неадекватен (Руслан, когда писал свое да, думаю, просто не прочувствовал всей ситуации). А таких единицы. Вот отсюда примерно и выводы.

----------


## Zom

> Ценой собственной жизни?


Почему ценой собственной жизни-то ? Выпили таблетку и увидели сами, что жажды нет, отвращения нет, невежества нет. Чтобы это увидеть, умирать для этого не нужно.

----------

Аня Приходящая (26.12.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Почему ценой собственной жизни-то ?\\\
Вроде как других вариантов то нет?

\\Выпили таблетку и увидели сами\\\
"Кто" пил и "кто" "увидит"? Да и про увидит ли вопрос еще тот )

----------


## Zom

Т.е. хотите сказать что Будда под деревом Бодхи так ничего и не увидел и не понял? ))

----------


## АлександрГТ

Нет, я хочу сказать, что до и после - разное, как смерть.
зы Нужели Будда ел таблетки под деревом??  :Wink:

----------


## Майя П

> Я знаю только то, что ничего не знаю... но многие не знают и этого.. 
> 
> Вот чукча не знает устройство своего карабина..не знает кто и когда его изобрёл, из чего делают порох, пули и т.д. ..  Но он знает - как им пользоваться. Он ценит его. И доверяет тому, кто его сделал. Он имеет опыт его использования. Не сомневается. Он стреляет в десятку... или в глаз белке (это пример, а не про убийство ЖС..).
>  Так и неграмотный пастух, получив Учение, может реализовать его достаточно быстро. Имея Веру и Усердие. Примеров предостаточно. Вместо этого ктото постоянно пытается устроить "забег в ширину" 
> 
> Вообщето вопросы были Вадиму. Грубовато? Ну извините...академиев не кончали. Если принимается - поедем дальше. 
> Нет? Адью....


не уходите Митару...., этот загадочный мачо из приморья :Kiss: 
Лишь немногие люди думают как просветленные... Обычно они уходят или защищают свою позицию... Люди которые слабо осознают себя - предсказуемы (93%), остальные 7% - это ваджраянцы в прошлом, сейчас или в будущем, или сумашедшие  :Confused:  если .....
нетипичность мышления  :Stick Out Tongue: 
У Будды тоже была эта эмоциональность и мудрость в старости..( в соответствии с планетами....при рождении)

(я специально провоцирую, чтобы быстрее понять человека)

----------


## Митару

> не уходите Митару....


 :EEK!:  что значит - не уходите? меня и не было никогда

просто мне неинтересны люди у которых на всё готов ответ.. да ещё и в процентном соотношении. Все понятия от "Неведения" до "Всеведения" ... ну Вы в курсе  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Майя П

> что значит - не уходите? меня и не было никогда
> 
> просто мне неинтересны люди у которых на всё готов ответ.. да ещё и в процентном соотношении. Все понятия от "Неведения" до "Всеведения" ... ну Вы в курсе


ну Митару.... в вас есть такая свежесть... :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> что значит - не уходите? меня и не было никогда


Жень, если ты уйдешь, Майя заскучает.  :Smilie:

----------


## Евгений Габелев

_"Грех"_ - в точном переводе, это *Промах*. Ошибка при стрельбе из лука. Зазар между запланированным результатом - и реально достигнутым.
_- И все!!!_

Так что читайте Херигеля "Дзен и искуство стрельбы из лука" - и все будет хорошо!!!

А вот дальше уже идут различные культурно-религиозно-семантические спекуляции и концептцализации...
От них спасу нет - ей богу!!!

И вот именно с ними мы и "боремся", то есть оставляем мысли и концепции как "облака на фоне неба", не оценивая их - потому что небо за ними - все то же... 
В нем и суть дела - а не в концептуальных построениях о том, _что такое хорошо и что такое плохо..._ оставим уж это детям и нашим_ младшим братьям по разуму_ из религий любящих тешить себя понятием "греха"...

----------


## Ка

Совокупность всех составляющих, включая генетику, грехи, грабли, днк и прочее, припрочее, является кармическим сгустком со всем набором и разбором  :Smilie:  лалалалала, лалаллаллалла, прумпумпум

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Американские ученые исследовали две тысячи человек, участвующих в Национальном продолжительном исследовании подросткового здоровья. Они сопоставили генетическую информацию с данными о социальных связях участников исследования. Ученым удалось показать, что люди с определенным вариантом гена DRD4 с большей вероятностью становились либералами во взрослом возрасте, но только в том случае, если вели активную социальную жизнь в подростковом возрасте.
Дофамин - нейромедиатор (то есть вещество, участвующее в переносе информации в нервной системе), он принимает участие в контроле движений, формировании эмоциональных ответов, способности испытывать эйфорию и боль. В предыдущих исследованиях была показана связь этого гена с исследовательским поведением. Вариант гена, вызывающий у животных стремление к активному поиску новых объектов, по мнению ученых, у человека может быть связан со склонностью к политическому либерализму.
Группа ученых под руководством Джеймса Фолера из Университета Калифорнии в Сан Диего и Гарвардского университета предположила, что люди, у которых есть вариант гена, определяющий поведение поиска нового, будут больше интересоваться точкой зрения своих друзей. Как следствие этого, люди с такой генетической предрасположенностью, если у них при этом много друзей, будут пытаться понять большое число разных стилей жизни и типов социального поведения, что сделает их более либеральными, чем люди в среднем. Ученые поясняют: «Происходит взаимодействие двух факторов: генетической предрасположенности и условий среды (большого числа друзей в подростковом возрасте). В результате человек становится более либеральным». Ученые показали также, что формирование либеральных взглядов не зависит от этнической принадлежности, культуры, пола и возраста. Работа опубликована в журнале Journal of Politics, а ее полный текст доступен на странице автора исследования.
Фолер считает, что социальное окружение не может в полной мере объяснить политические взгляды личности, и необходимо рассматривать роль генов в этом процессе. «Открытие позволяет предположить, что политические взгляды зависят не только от социального окружения, в котором находятся люди», – говорит Фолер, профессор политических наук и медицинский генетик из Университета Калифорнии в Сан Диего.
«Мы надеемся, что больше и больше исследователей будут интересоваться взаимодействием биологии и социального окружения, – сказал Фолер, – а следующим шагом может быть подтверждение результатов на других социальных и возрастных группах». Об этом сообщает Информнаука со ссылкой на NewsWise.
http://pda.inauka.ru/news/article104034.html

----------


## Flex

Моя мать расказывала, что в любое время на Земле, среди людей одинаковое соотношение темпераментов, и что это связано с тем, что перерождаются одни и те же люди. Генетика лишь косвенно влияет на характер человека, зачастую социальное давление "впечатывает" человека в рамки. Так же я не думаю, что люди так охотно признают(когда вообще осознают) зажатость ИСТИННОГО характера, что ни один опрос не будет достоверным. Медицина, психология, история - это всё тоже науки. Но я думаю, что человеческие болезни надо лечить совершенствованием техники, а не анализом соответствий последовательностей в ДНК и характера. Если человек не может урегулировать своё состояние через духовный уровень, то сможет ли ему помочь генетика? Думаю - нет, код выполнен, возврата нет. Синтез либералов спровоцирует человечество на новые грехи. Только техника(точная и беспристрастная) и врач(знающий и умеющий) - вот, что нужно медицине.

----------

Леонид Ринатович (26.12.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Буддийская медицина в тибетской традиции предполагает практику врачом Будды Медицины, если эмчи достигает реализации то его лекарства очень эффективны и обладают большим благословением.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вадим, мож все-таки в буддизм и науку?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Oxytocin Enhances Amygdala-Dependent, Socially Reinforced Learning and Emotional Empathy in Humans. The Journal of Neuroscience, 30, 4999-5007. 
Hurlemann, R., Patin, A., Onur, O. A., Cohen, M. X., Baumgartner, T., Metzler, S., Dziobek, I., Gallinat, J., Wanger, M., Maier, W., Kendrick, K. M. (2010).
Summary by Emma Seppala, Ph.D.; Postdoc Written May 2010
The authors investigated whether the neuropeptide oxytocin (OT), whose administration has been linked to human bonding, generosity, and trust, and whose effects on learning have been mixed, would strengthen:
1) learning in a category association task involving social vs. nonsocial targets in the reinforcement associative learning task (RALT) with either social or nonsocial feedback and
2) cognitive or emotional empathy in the Multifaceted Empathy Test (MET).
The first study was a between-subject, double-blind, randomized, placebo-controlled investigation involving 48 healthy males. The participants received intranasal OT or a placebo at two intervals and engaged in the RALT and the MET administered in random order. The authors found that the control group showed facilitated learning when social reinforcements were used. Administering OT to the experimental group further facilitated the social learning and increased emotional empathy, but not cognitive empathy, in response to both positively and negatively valenced stimuli. The participants were exclusively male and the results suggest that administering OT raises men’s emotional empathy to that of untreated women.
The authors then investigated whether selective bilateral damage to the amygdala (which shows substantial OT receptor expression and appears to be responsible for socially reinforced learning and empathic responding) would impact social learning and empathy.
The second study therefore compared female monozygotic twins with selective and bilaterally symmetrical amygdala calcification damage and compared their performance on RALT task to 16 healthy female controls matched for age and IQ. The authors found that this bilateral amygdala damage impairs OT-sensitive aspects of socially reinforced learning but not nonsocially reinforced learning. The third study compared the monozygotic twins with 10 healthy female controls matched for age and IQ for performance on the MET. Results indicated that the bilateral amygdala damage impaired emotional empathy but did not impair cognitive empathy. These findings suggest that a healthy amygdala may be an important mediator of OT’s effects on learning and empathy. Other researchers have found different effects in aversive or stressful laboratory contexts. The authors conclude that the amygdala may facilitate learning and empathy under positive and prosocial conditions but may inhibit learning under more aversive conditions.
http://www.investigatinghealthyminds...al_summary.pdf

----------

Майя П (26.12.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Oxytocin receptor genetic variation relates to empathy and stress reactivity in humans.
Rodrigues, S. M., Saslow, L. R., Garcia, N., John, O. P., & Keltner, D. (2009). 
Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences [Epub ahead of print].
Summary by Emma Seppala, Ph.D.; Postdoc Written December 2009.
Oxytocin is a hormone and neuropeptide that has been linked to female reproductive activity,
social and emotional behavior (affiliative behavior, generosity and trust), and the stress response (interactions with the hypothalamo-pituitary-adrenal axis). The authors hypothesized that genetic variations of the oxytocin receptor rs53576 would be associated with empathy and stress reactivity. 192 college students (59% female, average age 20) participated in the study. Behavioral empathy was measured with the “Reading the Mind in the Eyes” test which assesses an individual’s ability to correctly infer someone’s emotional state based on viewing a picture of their eyes. Dispositional empathy was assessed with a self-report questionnaire (Davis’ Interpersonal Reactivity Index). Individuals with one or two copies of the A allele (AG/AA) showed lower behavioral and dispositional empathy than individuals homozygous for the G allele (GG).
Behavioral stress reactivity was assessed by measuring individuals’ average heart rate during the final anticipation period in a laboratory startle task that involved an upcoming burst of loud noise and controlled for average baseline heart rate during a paced breathing exercise.
AG/AA individuals had greater heart rate reactivity than GG individuals, suggesting that their autonomic nervous system reacted with greater agitation to the anticipation of a stressful event. Dispositional stress reactivity was assessed by self-report for the personality trait “Neuroticism” which specifically assesses reactivity in stressful situations and crises. GG individuals scored lower on reported levels of dispositional stress.
No links were found between the oxytocin receptor gene rs53576 and variations in self-reported measures of attachment style and received parental care.
These findings suggest that genetic variation may impact both empathic responses as well as reactivity in the face of stress.
http://www.investigatinghealthyminds...riques2009.pdf

----------

Майя П (26.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вадим. Вам мама не говорила, что разговаривать с людьми на непонятном им языке невежливо? Почему Вы считаете, что большинство участников БФ обязано знать английский?

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.12.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Кому не интересно, тот не читает. Эта информация меня очень воодушевила, что иду правильным путем. Кстати, эти исследования одобрены ЕСДЛ. 
Английский язык - научный язык межнационального общения.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....323#post379323

----------

Майя П (26.12.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Но я думаю, что человеческие болезни надо лечить совершенствованием техники, а не анализом соответствий последовательностей в ДНК и характера.


и все закончится созданием биороботов...





> Только техника(точная и беспристрастная) и врач(знающий и умеющий) - вот, что нужно медицине.


антересный подход... вам в академики каких нибудь наук....
всегда думала, - что сознание - самое главное в человеке и соответственно три яда души... которые отравляют тело, речь и ум

----------


## Ersh

Для Вадима Асадуллина, извлечение из правил Форума:




> Языком общения на форуме является русский язык. Исключение составляют форумы "Буддизм в странах". Цитирование текстов на английском и прочих языках должно быть по возможности кратким, не более двух-трех абзацев. При более объемном тексте достаточно дать ссылку на источник. Правилом хорошего тона является перевод либо краткое изложение сути цитаты. При публикации необходимо учесть, что некоторые участники и читатели могут не понимать английского и прочих иностранных языков

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (26.12.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Кому не интересно, тот не читает. Эта информация меня очень воодушевила, что иду правильным путем. Кстати, эти исследования одобрены ЕСДЛ. 
> Английский язык - научный язык межнационального общения.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....323#post379323


это не международный форум. это форум русскоязычных буддистов

----------

Артем Тараненко (26.12.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Хорошо, больше не буду делать цитаты на иностранных языках.

----------

Ersh (26.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Хорошо, больше не буду делать цитаты на иностранных языках.


Вадим, цитаты не делают, цитаты приводят. Уважение к родному языку это, в том числе, уважение к себе.

----------

Буль (27.12.2010)

----------


## Майя П

Вадим, тебя обвинят в 7 смертных грехах  :Big Grin: 
Форева!

----------

Denli (27.12.2010), Вадим Асадулин (27.12.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

В последнее время, особенно у молодежи,  в ходу стали очень распространены англицкие словечки, типа "форева", "бай", "тенкс" и др.
Чистка у нас теперь называется  "клининг", продавец - "дилер", начальник - "менагер" или "босс", подружиться - "зафрендить".
Живем мы во "флэтах", ходим на "пати", да - "йес", в школе Нингма у нас всё "олдскульно"  :Big Grin:  и.т. д.
Слово "плиз" вообще стало словом-паразитом. Почему нельзя сказать "пожалуйста"? А вместо  корявого "тенкс" сказать  "спасибо" или "благодарю"? 
  О каком таком уважении к родному языку при этом может идти речь?

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.12.2010), Вадим Асадулин (27.12.2010)

----------


## Майя П

эээ.. какой грех по счету рассматриваем?

----------

Denli (27.12.2010), Вадим Асадулин (27.12.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Вадим. Вам мама не говорила, что разговаривать с людьми на непонятном им языке невежливо? Почему Вы считаете, что большинство участников БФ обязано знать английский?





> Для Вадима Асадуллина, извлечение из правил Форума:


Ну понеслось... Обычное явление когда толкового специалиста, который не вписывается в коллектив общей смассы начинають травить бюрократией и буковкою закона. Так было и при совке, таки есть и сейчас на БФ...  :EEK!: 

Специально для Ерша: есть ряд цитат, которые полезно приводить на языке оригинала, так как точность терминов и формулировок играют большую роль. Даже не смотря на то, некоторые с языком оригинала не знакомы, кто-то (увы, не Вы) скажет спасибо за возможность ознакомиться с содержанием первоисточника...

----------

Вадим Асадулин (27.12.2010)

----------


## Буль

> В последнее время, особенно у молодежи,  в ходу стали очень распространены англицкие словечки, типа "форева", "бай", "тенкс" и др.
> Чистка у нас теперь называется  "клининг", продавец - "дилер", начальник - "менагер" или "босс", подружиться - "зафрендить".
> Живем мы во "флэтах", ходим на "пати", да - "йес", в школе Нингма у нас всё "олдскульно"  и.т. д.
> Слово "плиз" вообще стало словом-паразитом. Почему нельзя сказать "пожалуйста"? А вместо  корявого "тенкс" сказать  "спасибо" или "благодарю"? 
>   О каком таком уважении к родному языку при этом может идти речь?


_-- Что ты сделал, Сурин? -- спросил хозяин.
-- Проиграл, по обыкновению. Надобно признаться, что я несчастлив: играю мирандолем, никогда не горячусь, ничем меня с толку не собьешь, а всё проигрываюсь!
-- И ты ни разу не соблазнился? ни разу не поставил на руте?.. Твердость твоя для меня удивительна.
-- А каков Германн! -- сказал один из гостей, указывая на молодого инженера: -- отроду не брал он карты в руки, отроду не загнул ни одного пароли, а до пяти часов сидит с нами, и смотрит на нашу игру!_ 

А.С.Пушкин

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну понеслось... Обычное явление когда толкового специалиста, который не вписывается в коллектив общей смассы начинають травить бюрократией и буковкою закона. Так было и при совке, таки есть и сейчас на БФ... 
> 
> Специально для Ерша: есть ряд цитат, которые полезно приводить на языке оригинала, так как точность терминов и формулировок играют большую роль. Даже не смотря на то, некоторые с языком оригинала не знакомы, кто-то (увы, не Вы) скажет спасибо за возможность ознакомиться с содержанием первоисточника...


Ден, прости меня великодушно, но обычно в таких случаях дают перевод и ссылку на оригинал. Тем более, если претендуют на широкое обсуждение темы. В противном случае это, по меньшей мере, снобизм, а в худшем - просто неуважение к собеседнику. Формулировка "кому не нравится, тот пусть не читает" на самом деле читается как "а кому интересно - пусть сам себе ищет переводчика", что подтверждает вышесказанное.

----------

Буль (27.12.2010), Вадим Асадулин (27.12.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Ден, прости меня великодушно, но обычно в таких случаях дают перевод и ссылку на оригинал. Тем более, если претендуют на широкое обсуждение темы. В противном случае это, по меньшей мере, снобизм, а в худшем - просто неуважение к собеседнику. Формулировка "кому не нравится, тот пусть не читает" на самом деле читается как "а кому интересно - пусть сам себе ищет переводчика", что подтверждает вышесказанное.


Для литературных переводов, чтоб их было не стыдно выкладывать от своего имени, требуется масса времени. Т. к. поиск информации - это моя работа, нахожу что-то интересное и "столблю". Есть темы, в которые я вообще не заглядываю и не имею представления на каком языке там общаются. Что мне непонятно - спрашиваю, а не гну пальцы. Про окситоцин сообщения обязательно переведу, т. к. это входит в круг моих научных интересов. Ждите, много работы. Можно блеснуть красноречием:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....409#post379409

----------

Denli (27.12.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Для Вадима Асадуллина, извлечение из правил Форума:


Можно было бы в любви к правилам не коверкать мою фамилию!
Асадулин я, Асадулин - Лев, защитник, посланный Богом!

----------

Denli (27.12.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Я врач-исследователь и не исповедую ни одну из религий. 
> Вопрос к буддистам, что является грехом? Меня это интересует с позиций биохимии и дальнейшего развития болезней, соответственно, и их лечения.


 Ответ врачу-исследователю с позиций алхимии...

----------

Вадим Асадулин (27.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Для литературных переводов, чтоб их было не стыдно выкладывать от своего имени, требуется масса времени...


Вот по этому я и пишу вам почти в каждой теме, что не понимаю их смысла на БФ. Популяризация ТТМ - дело благое, но на поверку получается следующее: "А давайте товарищи ботаники обсудим проблему районирования следующих растений в нашей полосе, а вы, товарищи переводчики, давайте-ка обсудите правильность моего перевода, который мне лениво было делать. Причем давайте все это сделаем в отрыве от буддизма, потому как я человек современный, да еще и врач исследователь, потому мне на ваш буддизм глубоко параллельно. Мне просто статья интересная попалась"  :Smilie: 

И вот как мне предлагаете блистать красноречием в указываемой вами теме? Я ж Вам тут же расскажу про практики Долгой жизни, на что вся дискуссия закончится на том, что, к примеру, пилюли чудлен не будут работать без практики, а практики не будет, поскольку Вадим Асадулин современный человек и врач исследователь. А посему весь Ваш, Артем, чудлен - это сплошное плацебо и надувательство.  :Smilie:  Смысл в дискуссии какой?

----------

Dondhup (27.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Тему не читал, т.к. не осилил первое сообщение, поэтому не знаю, какая связь между семью грехами и нетрадиционной медициной. Но на тему семи грехов, надыбал вот такие веселые картинки по ссылке с другого буддийского форума.
http://interesnee.net/2007/12/18/sem...ov-7-foto.html  :Smilie:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Тему не читал, т.к. не осилил первое сообщение, поэтому не знаю, какая связь между семью грехами и нетрадиционной медициной. Но на тему семи грехов, надыбал вот такие веселые картинки по ссылке с другого буддийского форума.
> http://interesnee.net/2007/12/18/sem...ov-7-foto.html


С нетрадиционной  медициной к Боре Мосееву. Тибетская Медицина является Традиционной.

----------

Denli (27.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (27.12.2010), Майя П (27.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Тибетская Медицина является Традиционной.


Для Тибета.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Вот по этому я и пишу вам почти в каждой теме, что не понимаю их смысла на БФ. Популяризация ТТМ - дело благое, но на поверку получается следующее: "А давайте товарищи ботаники обсудим проблему районирования следующих растений в нашей полосе, а вы, товарищи переводчики, давайте-ка обсудите правильность моего перевода, который мне лениво было делать. Причем давайте все это сделаем в отрыве от буддизма, потому как я человек современный, да еще и врач исследователь, потому мне на ваш буддизм глубоко параллельно. Мне просто статья интересная попалась" 
> 
> И вот как мне предлагаете блистать красноречием в указываемой вами теме? Я ж Вам тут же расскажу про практики Долгой жизни, на что вся дискуссия закончится на том, что, к примеру, пилюли чудлен не будут работать без практики, а практики не будет, поскольку Вадим Асадулин современный человек и врач исследователь. А посему весь Ваш, Артем, чудлен - это сплошное плацебо и надувательство.  Смысл в дискуссии какой?


Повезло ТМ, что она тесно связана с Буддизмом. А вот славянской не повезло, вначале православие, затем коммунисты уничтожили остатки.
Почему меня так тщательно гоните с этого форума? Ну, не буддист я, потому, что слишком серьезно отношусь к буддизму и обетам. Чем я не курящий небуддист хуже курящих и не в меру пьющих буддистов, что не могу здесь обсуждать вопросы Тибетской Медицины? Я чту Будду Медицины. как Учителя.

----------

Майя П (27.12.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Для Тибета.


Для России по официальным документам и приказам Тибетская Медицина является Традиционной. Учите матчасть.

----------

Denli (27.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (27.12.2010), Майя П (27.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Для Тибета.


Да что ж с форумом-то случилось? Массовое омрачение. Дорогой Вульф, народная медицина, китайская, тибетская и прочие являются *традиционными*, а та которой Вас в больничке или поликлинике пользуют называется *официальная*.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Повезло ТМ, что она тесно связана с Буддизмом. А вот славянской не повезло, вначале православие, затем коммунисты уничтожили остатки.
> Почему меня так тщательно гоните с этого форума? Ну, не буддист я, потому, что слишком серьезно отношусь к буддизму и обетам. Чем я не курящий небуддист хуже курящих и не в меру пьющих буддистов, что не могу здесь обсуждать вопросы Тибетской Медицины? Я чту Будду Медицины. как Учителя.


Да ничего я вас не гоню.  :Smilie:  Ну представьте, я сейчас приду на медицинский форум и начну объяснять, что от рака им не скальпель с химиотерапией надо пользовать, а практику Красного Гаруды. Да с цитатами на чистом тибетском, дабы не исказить оригинал. Ну ведь нелепо будет  :Smilie: 

Кстати. а сколько курение отнимает очков от бонуса обаяния?  :Big Grin:

----------

Dondhup (27.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

"Традиционная медицина основывается на следующих принципах: 
- научность. Все применяемые методики лечения должны быть обоснованы с точки зрения науки. Все, что в рамки науки не укладывается – антинаучно. 
- эффективность. Эффективность применяемой методики должна быть доказана в результате лабораторных исследований. 
- прагматичность. Лучше меньше, но безопаснее. Если можно достичь наименьшего, но более безопасного эффекта, то следует предпочесть этот способ, чем рисковать здоровьем пациента для достижения максимального эффекта лечения. 
- воспроизводимость. Методика лечения должна воспроизводиться везде и всегда, независимо от внешних сопутствующих факторов. 

Нетрадиционная медицина – это все, что не признано традиционной. Уринотерапия, гомеопатия, иглоукалывание, аюрведа, народная медицина, заговоры и пр., все эти методики не имеют научного обоснования, не имеют данных по клиническим исследованиям, не признаны традиционными и не взяты на вооружение врачами. Но они имеют место быть, они так же помогают людям, так же имеют процент вероятности удачного или неудачного исхода лечения, показания и противопоказания, а значит имеют право на существование наряду с традиционными методами лечения, а не вопреки им."

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нетрадиционная медицина – это все, что не признано традиционной. Уринотерапия, гомеопатия, иглоукалывание, аюрведа, народная медицина, заговоры и пр., все эти методики не имеют научного обоснования, не имеют данных по клиническим исследованиям, не признаны традиционными и не взяты на вооружение врачами. Но они имеют место быть, они так же помогают людям, так же имеют процент вероятности удачного или неудачного исхода лечения, показания и противопоказания, а значит имеют право на существование наряду с традиционными методами лечения, а не вопреки им."
> 
> Обоснуйте научно, фармакологическое действие кала Далай Ламы.


С учетом того, что в в поликлиниках врачи занимаются иглоукалыванием после прохождения соответствующих курсов, а также другими вещами, которые начинают признаваться традиционной медициной, ваше высказывание выглядит некорректно.

----------

Майя П (27.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Для России по официальным документам и приказам Тибетская Медицина является Традиционной. Учите матчасть.


Вадим. Дайте ссылку Wolf на официальные документы, которые относятся взаимодействию между традиционной медициной и тибетской. Это будет более веским аргументом, чем спор с ним

----------


## Ersh

В разных обществах - своя традиционная медицина. Для Китая, например, где до сих пор во многих аптеках продают в преобладающем количестве препараты народной медицины - медицина, основанная на таблетках - нетрадиционная.
Да и если разобраться и правда, 80% патентованных средств - фуфло и маркетинг.

----------

Dondhup (27.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

"Традиционная медицина представляет собой совокупность основанных на многовековых традициях народного врачевания методов профилактики, диагностики, лечения и медицинской реабилитации, разрешенных к медицинскому применению в установленном порядке и преподаваемых в системе дополнительного  медицинского образования, а также взглядов, знаний, навыков и умений в области традиционных оздоровительных систем, передаваемых из поколения в поколение в устной или письменной форме, и не всегда на данный момент имеющих научное обоснование и логическое объяснение.
Традиционная медицина является неотъемлемой составной частью  системы здравоохранения Российской Федерации.
Согласно рекомендациям Всемирной Организации Здравоохранения (ВОЗ) основу традиционной медицины во всех странах составляют акупунктура (рефлексотерапия), физиотерапия и лечение другими средствами природного происхождения (натуротерапия), хиропрактика (мануальная терапия). Другие виды традиционной медицинской деятельности каждая страна определяет исходя из своих интересов и специфических особенностей.
Многолетний опыт использования в медицинской практике традиционных методов диагностики и лечения позволил выделить следующие составляющие отечественной традиционной медицины:
- *Биорезонансная терапия*
- *Гомеопатия*
- Мануальная терапия
- Медицинский массаж
- *Натуротерапия* (фитотерапия, гирудотерапия, апитерапия и другие методы лечения средствами природного происхождения, разрешенных к применению Минздравом России)
- *Рефлексотерапия*
- Традиционная диагностика методами, разрешенными к применению Минздравом России
- Традиционные системы оздоровления"

И все это на официальном бланке Минздрава и с печатью Минздрава. так что присоединяюсь к Вадиму - УЧИТЕ МАТЧАСТЬ

----------

Майя П (27.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

filoleg Сейчас и экстрасенсов с колдунами лицензируют к сожалению  :Frown:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А иглорефлексотерапия еще в советские времена принималась как традиционная. Стыдно не знать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> filoleg Сейчас и экстрасенсов с колдунами лицензируют к сожалению


Wolf. Артем вам уже ответил про признание иглотерапии. Вадим может предоставить и соответствующие документы министерства здравоохранения. Зачем притягивать сюда еще колдунов и экстрасенсов - это непонятно.

----------


## Леонид Ш

А причем здесь иглотерапия? Я говорил про тибетское пилюлелечение. Народная медицина - это неплохое вспомогательное средство к медицине традиционной, но доля шарлатанов там гораздо выше.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А причем здесь иглотерапия? Я говорил про тибетское пилюлелечение. Народная медицина - это неплохое вспомогательное средство к медицине традиционной, но доля шарлатанов там гораздо выше.


Цитирую ваше сообщение:
Нетрадиционная медицина – это все, что не признано традиционной. Уринотерапия, гомеопатия, *иглоукалывание*, аюрведа, народная медицина, заговоры и пр., все эти методики не имеют научного обоснования, не имеют данных по клиническим исследованиям, не признаны традиционными и не взяты на вооружение врачами. Но они имеют место быть, они так же помогают людям, так же имеют процент вероятности удачного или неудачного исхода лечения, показания и противопоказания, а значит имеют право на существование наряду с традиционными методами лечения, а не вопреки им." 

Если что-то утверждаете, прошу быть последовательным. А шарлатанов и в традиционной медицине очень много.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Если что-то утверждаете, прошу быть последовательным. А шарлатанов и в традиционной медицине очень много.


Это цитата была о традиционной и нетрадиционной медицине, там кавычки.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А причем здесь иглотерапия? Я говорил про тибетское пилюлелечение. Народная медицина - это неплохое вспомогательное средство к медицине традиционной, но доля шарлатанов там гораздо выше.





> *Нетрадиционная медицина* – это все, что не признано традиционной. Уринотерапия, гомеопатия, *иглоукалывание*, аюрведа, народная медицина, заговоры и пр.


Вульф, тщательнее выбирайте источники цитирования. Публицистика от медицины - не самый лучший вариант. Если автор не в курсе что такое традиционная медицина согласно официальным документам степень доверия к нему не может быть высокой по определению

Насчет шарлатанства, я надеюсь, Вы понимаете, что при нынешнем состоянии официальной медицины - не самый веский аргумент  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Артем Тараненко

И тут мы с Вадимом немножко подружили против Вульфа  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Леонид Ш

*Артем Тараненко*, согласен, что с медициной в нашей стране дело плохо. Но это и является причиной распространения различных лекарей-шарлатанов. Извините, но к лекарям-гомеопатам, лечащим катышками у меня доверия нет, считаю их шарлатанами.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> *Артем Тараненко* согласен, что с медициной в нашей стране дело плохо. Но это и является причиной распространения различных лекарей-шарлатанов. Извините, но к лекарям-гомеопатам, лечащим катышками у меня доверия нет, считаю их шарлатанами.


А чем тогда вас привлекает "традиционная медицина", которая в принципе тоже лечит катышками (таблетки почти также иногда выглядят)? И вреда иногда намного больше

----------


## Леонид Ш

Меня никакая медицина, не привлекает  :Smilie:  Стараюсь с ней не сталкиваться. Давно уже наплевать на здоровье. Лекарства назначаю себе сам, и только в крайнем случае.

----------

Аня Приходящая (28.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> *Артем Тараненко*, согласен, что с медициной в нашей стране дело плохо. Но это и является причиной распространения различных лекарей-шарлатанов. Извините, но к лекарям-гомеопатам, лечащим катышками у меня доверия нет, считаю их шарлатанами.


Дорогой Вульф, гомеопатия и ТТМ суть разные вещи. В отличие от официального таблетколечения тибетские составы расчитаны на комплексное лечение не симптома, а комплекса причин.

Я понимаю, что Вы родились в прошлом веке. но это не повод там оставаться. К примеру Рэйки рекомендовано официально к изучению медперсоналу в США и ряде стран Европы. Великобритания начала целый проект по исследованию траволечения, про Китай и Юго-Восточную Азию я вообще молчу. 

Считать кого-либо шарлатанами Вы можете кого угодно и сколько угодно, так же, как христианцы имеют право считать вас аццким сотонистом, но сути дела это не изменит. Есть методика, она работает и признана официально. А Ваши эмоции ей совершенно безразличны  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Тибетскаяя медицины - это буддийская медицина. основанная на соответствующих медицинских тантрах и практике, а рейки на мой взгляд - сплошное шарлатанство.

----------


## Майя П

> Тибетскаяя медицины - это буддийская медицина. основанная на соответствующих медицинских тантрах и практике, а рейки на мой взгляд - сплошное шарлатанство.



тибетская медицина - это бренд..... на самом деле корней там много.... например Ютог старший и младший много в какие страны ходили учится.... даже до Греции и Арабии доходили.... компиляция это

а рейки - это не нам обсуждать.....
(и мерить всех на один аршин....- это и есть грех...)

----------

Denli (28.12.2010), Vidyadhara (27.12.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

А по 50 000 за "посвящение" рейки брать - то ж не нам обсуждать?

----------


## Майя П

> А по 50 000 за "посвящение" рейки брать - то ж не нам обсуждать?


конечно..... в чужом кармане.....
лучше проследить откуда появляется это желание? зависть? ревность? 

(тем более ТМ - гораздо дороже .... .)

----------

Vidyadhara (27.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (28.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А по 50 000 за "посвящение" рейки брать - то ж не нам обсуждать?


Андрей, по такой логике выпускники Кембриджа и Сорбонны - самые главные шарлатаны  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dondhup

> конечно..... в чужом кармане.....
> лучше проследить откуда появляется это желание? зависть? ревность? 
> 
> (тем более ТМ - гораздо дороже .... .)


А может состраданием к тем кто следует ложным системам и обманывает людей?
Что касается тибетской медицины то она скажем так несколько дешевле несомненно эффективна.
Но если Вы приверженец реки то что ж тут поделаешь.

Мне ближе Будды и Бодхисаттвы и методы лечение которые есть в рамках Дхаомы.

----------


## Dondhup

> Андрей, по такой логике выпускники Кембриджа и Сорбонны - самые главные шарлатаны


Там то ж дают посвящения в таинственную силу  :Smilie: ?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А может состраданием к тем кто следует ложным системам и обманывает людей?


Андрюш, я тоже обманываю людей и вполне успешно  :Smilie:  По крайней мере они мне за это пока были благодарны  :Smilie:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Давно уже наплевать на здоровье


Вот с этого нужно было и начинать.

----------

Доржик (30.12.2010), Майя П (28.12.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> А может состраданием к тем кто следует ложным системам и обманывает людей?
> Что касается тибетской медицины то она скажем так несколько дешевле несомненно эффективна.
> Но если Вы приверженец реки то что ж тут поделаешь.
> 
> Мне ближе Будды и Бодхисаттвы и методы лечение которые есть в рамках Дхаомы.



как вы лихо подводите к знаменателю...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Окситоцин усиливает любовь к «своим», но не улучшает отношения к чужакам: http://elementy.ru/news/431346
Нейропептид окситоцин играет важную роль в регуляции социального поведения у животных, включая человека. Ранее было показано, что под действием окситоцина люди становятся добрее, доверчивее, внимательнее к другим. Эти исследования, однако, не учитывали того обстоятельства, что альтруизм у людей с древнейших времен был парохиальным, то есть направленным только на «своих». Новые эксперименты, проведенные голландскими психологами, показали, что положительные эффекты окситоцина распространяются на тех, кого человек считает «своими», но не на членов конкурирующих групп. Окситоцин усиливает желание защищать своих и может стимулировать нанесение «упреждающих ударов» по чужакам с целью защиты от возможной агрессии с их стороны.
Межгрупповая конкуренция была важным стимулом развития альтруизма у многих общественных животных, в том числе, по-видимому, и у наших предков (см.: Межгрупповые войны — причина альтруизма?, «Элементы», 05.06.2009; Альтруизм у детей связан со стремлением к равенству, «Элементы», 04.09.2008). Предполагают, что альтруизм у людей изначально был направлен только на членов своей группы и развивался в едином комплексе с враждебностью к чужакам (Choi J. K., Bowles S. The coevolution of parochial altruism and war // Science. 2007. V. 318. P. 636–640). Такой альтруизм называют «парохиальным», то есть местническим, узким, направленным исключительно на своих. Если индивид может выжить и размножиться только будучи членом успешной группы (а именно так обстоит дело у многих общественных животных — от насекомых до приматов), то естественный отбор будет способствовать развитию внутригруппового парохиального альтруизма даже при низком уровне генетического родства между членами группы (см.: Межгрупповая конкуренция способствует внутригрупповой кооперации, «Элементы», 28.05.2007; Эволюция кооперации и альтруизма).
Парохиальный альтруизм и сегодня остается весьма характерной особенностью человеческой психики и поведения. Многие люди готовы пожертвовать своими интересами (то есть совершить альтруистический поступок) ради своих. При этом они часто с не меньшей готовностью идут на жертвы и ради того, чтобы причинить ущерб представителям враждебных групп. Военные подвиги и действия террористов-самоубийц — типичные примеры такого поведения (см.: Может ли эволюционная психология объяснить феномен террористов-самоубийц?, «Элементы», 27.01.2009). При острой межгрупповой вражде помощь своим и агрессия по отношению к чужим в равной мере идут на пользу группе. В человеческих обществах альтруистические действия обоих типов, как правило, высоко ценятся, считаются «высокоморальными», «героическими», «патриотическими» и т. п. Положительная связь между репутацией и репродуктивным успехом особей могла дополнительно подстегивать развитие парохиального альтруизма у наших предков (это явление называют «непрямой реципрокностью», см.: indirect reciprocity).
Если парохиальный альтруизм так прочно укоренен в нашей психике и имеет столь глубокие эволюционные корни, то у него должна быть и вполне четкая генетическая и нейрологическая основа. Парохиальный альтруизм должен быть как-то «закодирован» и в нашем геноме, и в структуре мозга, а на соответствующие аспекты нашего поведения должны влиять вполне конкретные нейрохимические факторы.
Поиску таких факторов — химических регуляторов мозговой деятельности, влияющих на проявления парохиального альтруизма — посвящена статья голландских психологов, опубликованная в последнем номере журнала Science. Постоянные читатели «Элементов» вряд ли удивятся, узнав, что первым «подозреваемым» стал окситоцин — вещество, выделяемое нейронами гипоталамуса и играющее ключевую роль в регуляции социальных и семейных отношений не только у людей, но и у многих других животных. О влиянии окситоцина на межличностные отношения «Элементы» рассказывали неоднократно (см. ссылки внизу). Тесная связь окситоциновой системы регуляции социального поведения с проявлениями кооперации и альтруизма подтверждена множеством экспериментов. В частности, установлено, что окситоцин выделяется при положительно окрашенных контактах между родственниками (например, между матерью и ребенком), влияет на доверчивость, склонность к добрым поступкам, сочувствие, помогает понимать настроение других людей по выражению лица, побуждает чаще смотреть собеседнику в глаза и т. п.
До сих пор, однако, оставалась неизученной работа окситоциновой системы в контексте межгрупповой конкуренции. Делает ли окситоцин нас такими же добрыми и доверчивыми по отношению к чужакам, как и к «своим»? Это было бы весьма удивительно, ведь сотрудничество с представителями враждебной группировки ведет к ровно противоположному эффекту по сравнению с внутригрупповой взаимопомощью. Общество, как правило, расценивает такое поведение уже не как подвиг и патриотизм, а как измену и предательство.
Различает ли окситоциновая система эти нюансы? Авторы предположили, что она должна их различать, иначе в условиях межгрупповой вражды ее действие стало бы попросту вредным для общества и для индивидов, в него входящих. А межгрупповая вражда, по-видимому, была «нормой жизни» на протяжении почти всей человеческой истории.
Некоторые установленные ранее факты подкрепляют предположение о том, что окситоцин стимулирует не альтруизм вообще, а именно парохиальный альтруизм. В частности, известно, что у некоторых животных окситоцин активизирует территориальное поведение и агрессию против «нарушителей границ». В опытах на людях было показано, что в условиях напряженного соревнования окситоцин может усиливать чувство зависти к сопернику и злорадство в случае победы.
Для проверки данной гипотезы авторы поставили три эксперимента. Все они проводились на мужчинах (на женщинах влияние окситоцина не изучают, потому что окситоцин, помимо прочего, стимулирует маточные сокращения при родах). За полчаса до начала эксперимента каждый испытуемый должен был закапать себе в нос выданный ему препарат; в половине случаев это был раствор окситоцина, в половине — водичка (плацебо).
В первом эксперименте всех участников разделили на команды по три человека. Команды попарно участвовали в экономической игре, основанной на классической «дилемме заключенного» (так называют ситуацию, когда каждому выгодно вести себя эгоистично вне зависимости от действий партнеров, однако совокупный выигрыш всей группы оказывается максимальным при альтруистическом поведении всех участников). Каждому игроку выдали по 10 евро, и он должен был по своему усмотрению разделить эту сумму на три части. Первая часть доставалась ему целиком, вторая шла в «общественный фонд», третья — в «межгрупповой фонд». За каждый евро, внесенный в общественный фонд, все три члена команды получали по 0,5 евро. Таким образом, максимальный общий выигрыш достигается в том случае, если игроки отдадут в общественный фонд все свои деньги: тогда каждый заработает по 15 евро. За каждый евро, внесенный в «межгрупповой фонд», все члены команды тоже получали по 0,5 евро; кроме того, у каждого игрока другой команды отнимали такую же сумму. Вкладывание денег в общественный фонд рассматривалось как показатель «внутригрупповой любви». Деньги, внесенные в межгрупповой фонд, служили мерилом «межгрупповой ненависти».
После введения плацебо 52% испытуемых больше всего денег оставили себе (проявили «эгоизм»), 20% самую большую сумму внесли в общественный фонд («любовь к своим»), 28% отдали предпочтение межгрупповому фонду («ненависть к чужим»). Под действием окситоцина только 17% участников поступили как «эгоисты», 58% проявили «любовь к своим», 25% — ненависть к чужим. Обработав полученные результаты несколькими статистическими методами, авторы заключили, что окситоцин усиливает «внутригрупповую любовь» и практически не влияет на «межгрупповую ненависть».
Кроме того, испытуемых попросили оценить, чего они ожидают от своих партнеров по команде и от противников в этой игровой ситуации. Их ответы позволили понять, как влияет окситоцин на доверие к своим и недоверие к чужим. Оказалось, что доверие к своим (то есть ожидание альтруистического поведения с их стороны) резко возросло под действием окситоцина. Недоверие к чужим, то есть ожидание подлости с их стороны, не изменилось.
Эти результаты показывают, что окситоцин по-разному влияет на отношение к своим и чужим. Если бы люди под действием окситоцина в равной степени «добрели» по отношению ко всем окружающим, то следовало бы ожидать, что ненависть и недоверие к чужим снизятся. Но этого не произошло. Окситоцин улучшил отношение только к «своим». Это подтверждает гипотезу о том, что окситоцин стимулирует именно парохиальный альтруизм, а не альтруизм вообще.
Известно, что люди сильно различаются по своей склонности к альтруизму и кооперации. Может быть, окситоцин по-разному влияет на людей с разным характером? Чтобы выяснить это, был поставлен второй эксперимент. Он отличался от первого только тем, что всех участников в начале протестировали, чтобы определить их склонность к альтруизму, и разделили по результатам тестирования на «эгоистов» и «альтруистов». Оказалось, что окситоцин влияет на обе группы совершенно одинаково: как у альтруистов, так и у эгоистов введение окситоцина усилило любовь и доверие к своим, но не повлияло на отношение к чужим.
Первые два эксперимента показали, что склонность к немотивированной (не приносящей выгоды) агрессии против чужаков под действием окситоцина не усиливается. Но, может быть, окситоцин будет стимулировать агрессию, если у игроков появится возможность нажиться за счет противников? Кроме того, в первых двух экспериментах у игроков не было возможности защититься от агрессии со стороны другой команды. Может быть, окситоцин способствует принятию «превентивных мер», своего рода упреждающих ударов, целью которых является защита группы от внешнего врага?
Чтобы ответить на эти вопросы, был поставлен третий эксперимент, в котором каждый игрок должен был от лица своей команды решить, будет ли он сотрудничать с командой соперников. Представитель второй команды, со своей стороны, должен был принять такое же решение. При этом игроки ничего не знали о решениях, принятых другими игроками.
Распределение выигрышей строилось, как и раньше, по принципу «дилеммы заключенного», только на этот раз речь шла о сотрудничестве между командами, а не между членами одной и той же команды. Если представители обеих команд выражали готовность сотрудничать, все получали по 1 евро. Если оба представителя отказывались сотрудничать, все получали по 0,6 евро. Если игрок отказывался сотрудничать, а представитель другой команды соглашался, то первая команда оказывалась в выигрыше. Величина этого выигрыша могла быть большой (члены первой команды получали по 1,4 евро) или маленькой (1,1 евро). Манипулируя этим показателем, исследователи могли выяснить, в какой степени влияет на решения игроков «жадность», то есть желание обогатиться за счет противников. Если игрок соглашался сотрудничать, а представитель другой команды отказывался, то первая команда оказывалась в проигрыше, который мог быть большим (члены команды получали лишь по 0,2 евро) или маленьким (0,5 евро). Сравнение этих вариантов позволяло оценить влияние «страха», или желания защитить себя и свою команду от возможных враждебных действий со стороны противников.
Оказалось, что окситоцин повышает частоту «актов агрессии» по отношению к соперникам (то есть отказов от сотрудничества, что всегда ущемляло интересы противников), но не всегда, а только если такое поведение мотивировалось «страхом», то есть желанием защитить группу. Окситоцин не стимулировал враждебность к чужакам под действием «жадности», но стимулировал ее под действием «страха».
Эти выводы подтвердились результатами опросов испытуемых после игры. У участников, находившихся под действием окситоцина, выявилась повышенная готовность нанести «упреждающий удар» по соперникам, чтобы защитить команду от агрессии с их стороны. Без окситоцина стремление к таким действиям было выражено слабее. Окситоцин, однако, не усилил у игроков желание навредить соперникам из соображений «жадности», то есть для того, чтобы поживиться за их счет. Кроме того, окситоцин в этой игре, как и в первых двух экспериментах, повысил доверие к своим, но не повлиял на степень недоверия к чужим.
Исследование показало, что парохиальный альтруизм действительно находится под контролем окситоциновой системы. Окситоцин улучшает отношение к своим и готовность их поддерживать и защищать, но не меняет отношения к чужакам. Окситоцин может даже стимулировать агрессию, но только в том случае, если она имеет характер «упреждающего удара» и направлена на защиту своей группы от возможных враждебных действий со стороны соперников. Окситоцин, однако, не вызывает у людей желания навредить чужакам «просто так», без всякой выгоды для себя, и не стимулирует агрессивные акты, основанные на корыстных мотивах. Иными словами, окситоцин может провоцировать «оборонительную», но не «наступательную» агрессию.
Вопрос о том, какие нейрохимические механизмы регулируют «наступательную» агрессию, остается открытым.
Источник: De Dreu C. K. W. et al. The Neuropeptide Oxytocin Regulates Parochial Altruism in Intergroup Conflict Among Humans // Science. 2010. V. 328. P. 1408–1411.

----------

Иосиф В (25.01.2011)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Подумал, что окситоцин должен быть полезен для лечения алкоголизма.
Набираем в поисковике PubMed:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/PubMed/
‘oxytocin alcoholism’ Получено 19 ссылок, в том числе 7 Review. 
Вот свежее исследование на английском языке:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20353777
Случайно нажал на ссылку ‘oxytocin autism’
Получено 113 ссылок, в том числе Review (46) и Free Full Text (24)
Просто раздолье для изучающих аутизм. Первые результаты применения окситоцина по моей методике обнадеживают!  
Статьи нужно вытаскивать и где-то складывать, ссылки недолговечны и видимо, по мере роста популярности статей, их делают платными.

----------

